# President Donald Trump's executive immigration order



## Gothic

http://www.cnbc.com/2017/01/24/trum...om-several-middle-east-countries-reuters.html


U.S. President Donald Trump is expected to sign several executive orders on Wednesday restricting immigration from Syria and six other Middle Eastern or African countries, according to several congressional aides and immigration experts briefed on the matter.

In addition to Syria, Trump's orders are expected to temporarily restrict access to the United States for most refugees. Another order will block visas from being issued to those from Iraq, Iran, Libya, Somalia, Sudan and Yemen, said the aides and experts, who asked not to be identified.


the iranian american typos who backed trump so vehemently now can't bring in their own family

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Devil Soul

*Trump to order suspension of visas to seven Muslim countries*






WASHINGTON: President Donald Trump is expected to sign executive orders starting on Wednesday that include a temporary ban on most refugees and a suspension of visas for citizens of Syria and six other Middle Eastern and African countries, according to several congressional aides and immigration experts briefed on the matter.

Trump, who tweeted on Tuesday night that a "big day" was planned on national security on Wednesday, is expected to order a multi-month ban on allowing refugees into the United States except for religious minorities escaping persecution, until more aggressive vetting is in place.

*Another order will block visas being issued to anyone from Syria, Iraq, Iran, Libya, Somalia, Sudan and Yemen, said the aides and experts, who asked not to be identified.*

In his tweet late on Tuesday, Trump said: "Big day planned on NATIONAL SECURITY tomorrow. Among many other things, we will build the wall!"

The border security measures likely include directing the construction of a border wall with Mexico and other actions to reduce the number of illegal immigrants living inside the United States.

The sources have said the first of the orders will be signed on Wednesday. With Trump considering measures to tighten border security, he could turn his attention to the refugee issue later this week.

Stephen Legomsky, who was chief counsel at U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services in the Obama administration, said the president had the authority to limit refugee admissions and the issuance of visas to specific countries if the administration determined it was in the public’s interest.

“From a legal standpoint, it would be exactly within his legal rights,” said Legomsky, a professor at Washington University School of Law in St. Louis. “But from a policy standpoint, it would be terrible idea because there is such an urgent humanitarian need right now for refugees.”

The Republican president, who took office last Friday, was expected to sign the first of the orders at the Department of Homeland Security, whose responsibilities include immigration and border security.

On the campaign trail, Trump initially proposed a temporary ban on Muslims entering the United States, which he said would protect Americans from jihadist attacks.

Both Trump and his nominee for attorney general, U.S. Senator Jeff Sessions, have since said they would focus the restrictions on countries whose migrants could pose a threat, rather than placing a ban on people who follow a specific religion.

Many Trump supporters decried former President Barack Obama's decision to increase the number of Syrian refugees admitted to the United States over fears that those fleeing the country's civil war would carry out attacks.

LEGAL CHALLENGES POSSIBLE

Detractors could launch legal challenges to the moves if all the countries subject to the ban are Muslim-majority nations, said immigration expert Hiroshi Motomura at UCLA School of Law. Legal arguments could claim the executive orders discriminate against a particular religion, which would be unconstitutional, he said.

"His comments during the campaign and a number of people on his team focused very much on religion as the target," Motomura said.

To block entry from the designated countries, Trump is likely to instruct the State Department to stop issuing visas to people from those nations, according to sources familiar with the visa process. He could also instruct U.S. Customs and Border Protection to stop any current visa holders from those countries from entering the United States.

White House spokesman Sean Spicer said on Tuesday that the State and Homeland Security Departments would work on the vetting process once Trump's nominee to head the State Department, Rex Tillerson, is installed.

Other measures may include directing all agencies to finish work on a biometric identification system for non-citizens entering and exiting the United States and a crackdown on immigrants fraudulently receiving government benefits, according to the congressional aides and immigration experts.

To restrict illegal immigration, Trump has promised to build a wall on the U.S.-Mexico border and to deport illegal migrants living inside the United States.

Trump is also expected to take part in a ceremony installing his new secretary of homeland security, retired Marine General John Kelly, on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Winchester

If this happens you can be absolutely sure that Pakistan will be on the next list.


----------



## Stealth

Winchester said:


> If this happens you can be absolutely sure that Pakistan will be on the next list.



Nope Pakistan will never be in that list.... there are so many reasons.... hinted "US Strategic Asia and South Asia policies, Pakistan's strategic importance and long standing relations and work with CIA and Pentagon"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

Stealth said:


> Nope Pakistan will never be in that list.... there are so many reasons.... hinted "US Strategic Asia and South Asia policies, Pakistan's strategic importance and long standing relations and work with CIA and Pentagon"


 
With Trump you can never be sure. He can do this to appease his anti-Islam support base. Plus he has shown complete disregard for the CIA and their input. 
His withdrawal from the TPP puts America's pivot to Asia policy in complete jeopardy and he would have been surely advised against it by the folks in the state department but he went ahead with it anyways...... Pakistan is a very minor player compared to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

So far, every move Trump has made has been isolationist, exactly what Trump promised.

Call him whatever you want, but he seems to be keeping his word as president of the United States of America, even if his promises do more damage to the US than good.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Mo12

Its onlt a temporary demand until those muslim nations improve security


----------



## Mrc

Put pak on list...wave bye bye to afghanisan...no further intelligence cooperation... push pak closer to china and russia...

I dont think he is that stupid


----------



## T-72M1



Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## BABA AGHORI

That Guy said:


> So far, every move Trump has made has been isolationist, exactly what Trump promised.
> 
> Call him whatever you want, but he seems to be keeping his word as president of the United States of America, even if his promises do more damage to the US than good.


Yes, coz he is more a businessmen than a politician.



Mrc said:


> Put pak on list...wave bye bye to afghanisan...no further intelligence cooperation... push pak closer to china and russia...
> 
> I dont think he is that stupid


Don't bet on his stupidity ...


----------



## Erl

Donald is amazing. A true disaster in foreign policy and international ties.
Once he said that i will stop selling oil to Iran hahhah I love him. He will destroy USA  Go Trump 
And an other amazing point is his cabinet which is consisting of his own sworn enemies.
I am ready to bet his government cannot last more than couple of months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

Winchester said:


> With Trump you can never be sure. He can do this to appease his anti-Islam support base. Plus he has shown complete disregard for the CIA and their input.
> His withdrawal from the TPP puts America's pivot to Asia policy in complete jeopardy and he would have been surely advised against it by the folks in the state department but he went ahead with it anyways...... Pakistan is a very minor player compared to that.



Pakistan is minor very minor case from trump but not for US defence estbalishment who is runing behind every single show. Their forces are struck down inthe region, whether trump want to not.... pentagon is the hurdle btw Trump anny anti Pakistan policy (mark my words)


----------



## schoolboy

That Guy said:


> So far, every move Trump has made has been isolationist, exactly what Trump promised.
> 
> Call him whatever you want, but he seems to be keeping his word as president of the United States of America, even if his promises do more damage to the US than good.



I know, right? Very unlike our politicians who make grand promises and do nothing. I'm still waiting for Robert Vadra's prosecution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Pakistan not included. Someone please tell Hussain Haqqani about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BABA AGHORI

schoolboy said:


> I know, right? Very unlike our politicians who make grand promises and do nothing. I'm still waiting for Robert Vadra's prosecution.


politics mei Jija g sabke saanjhe hota hain ...


----------



## battle tank

If Trump continues like this he is going to isolate america in the world which is very good for us


----------



## That Guy

BABA AGHORI said:


> Yes, coz he is more a businessmen than a politician.


No, he's a populist, has nothing to do with being a businessman, or being a politician.

He's going through with his promises, whether they hurt America or not, and policies like these WILL hurt US foreign relations and policy.

His plans to defund planned parenthood, his plans to fund two extremely environmentally damaging pipelines, his plans to get Obamacare (which a majority of the population supports) which has already happened, without a promised replacement, these are all things that will hurt US citizens, and he knows it.

Again, he's a populist, following through with decisions that his voters support, and not what is good for the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Winchester said:


> If this happens you can be absolutely sure that Pakistan will be on the next list.


And then USA will not remain as superpower on the list. Teasing us can be not only very dangerous but fetal.


----------



## Areesh

That Guy said:


> Don't post ridiculously stupid videos.



Well it can be ridiculous but at least former Indian military troll @third eye likes it.


----------



## pak-marine

*Syrian child pens letter to Trump* 

Bana Alabed, the seven-year-old Aleppo girl known worldwide for her tweets from Aleppo, has written an open letter to Donald Trump.
"You must do something for the children of Syria because they are like your children and deserve peace like you," she wrote.
Bana escaped Aleppo with her family in December during the mass evacuations, and is now living in Turkey.
Her twitter account became famous for its messages from besieged east Aleppo.
Her mother, Fatemah - who helps run the account - sent the text of the letter to the BBC.
She said Bana wrote it days before President Trump's inauguration, because "she has seen Trump many times on the TV". 
Bana Alabed's letter to President Trump
Dear Donald Trump,
My name is Bana Alabed and I am a seven years old Syrian girl from Aleppo. 
I lived in Syria my whole life before I left from besieged East Aleppo on December last year. I am part of the Syrian children who suffered from the Syrian war. 
But right now, I am having a peace in my new home of Turkey. In Aleppo, I was in school but soon it was destroyed because of the bombing. 
Some of my friends died. 
■ Meet the seven-year-old tweeting from Aleppo
■ Bana Alabed safely evacuated
■ Aleppo's tweeting girl meets Erdogan
I am very sad about them and wish they were with me because we would play together by right now. I couldn't play in Aleppo, it was the city of death. 
Right now in Turkey, I can go out and enjoy. I can go to school although I didn't yet. That is why peace is important for everyone including you.
However, millions of Syrian children are not like me right now and suffering in different parts of Syria. They are suffering because of adult people. 
I know you will be the president of America, so can you please save the children and people of Syria? You must do something for the children of Syria because they are like your children and deserve peace like you.
If you promise me you will do something for the children of Syria, I am already your new friend. 
I am looking forward to what you will do for the children of Syria. 
Turkey, where Bana and her family now live, supports the Syrian opposition. But President Trump's position is not yet clear.
The US president has repeatedly stressed his desire for a strong relationship with Russia, and endorsed Vladimir Putin - who supports Syria's President Assad.
■ Trump's Syria conundrum 
■ Why is there a war in Syria?
■ Returning home to ruins of East Aleppo
■ Turkish policy sets new path for Syria
During the campaign, he spoke of ceasing aid to the rebels - but more recently, he has also spoken of the need for Syrian "safe zones", which would help rebel forces.
Bana's appeal to the new US president comes as Iran, Russia, and Turkey have jointly pledged to enforce a three-week ceasefire in Syria amid peace talks.
But without agreement from Assad's government or rebel forces, it is not clear how long any agreement will hold.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Areesh said:


> Pakistan not included. Someone please tell Hussain Haqqani about it.


Saudi Arabia was also in the list, but Saudi threats worked , About Pakistan I don't think trump will add Pakistan in the list unless we go crazy or continue supporting extremism. U.S.A want good relation with Pakistan but mistrust increased after Osama bin Ladin episode, We can work closely with U.S.A and we should continue our role as front line state on war against terrorism. Win Win situation for both countries and to normalize old relation.


----------



## Gothic

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well technicall all Muslims are on List , they just don't tell you that



No , they will still issue visas to the rich saudis and GCC arabs , just not to iranians


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well technicall all Muslims are on List , they just don't tell you that


U.S.A will not give aid to such poor Muslim countries if he don't like Muslim. But they are doing this to improve human rights situation there, but mostly they are fighting each other due to civil war & Sectarian issues.


----------



## Panther 57

Winchester said:


> If this happens you can be absolutely sure that Pakistan will be on the next list.


It will be blessing in disguise. As soon as this happens, Pakistan should take advantage of the situation and get acres of land occupied by American consulates in different cities. They are still not leaving the old american embassy next to marriot in Karachi. And colossal amount of land being used in diplomatic enclave Islamabad. What are they doing there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EAK

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Saudi Arabia was also in the list, but Saudi threats worked , About Pakistan I don't think trump will add Pakistan in the list unless we go crazy or continue supporting extremism. U.S.A want good relation with Pakistan but mistrust increased after Osama bin Ladin episode, We can work closely with U.S.A and we should continue our role as front line state on war against terrorism. Win Win situation for both countries and to normalize our old relation.



There is no win win situation here dear.. And Trust work both ways'' You people remember OBL but forget about Salala attack.. Pakistan can not play on their terms only.. And can you elaborate what extremism  are you talking about..


----------



## EAK

Peaceful Civilian said:


> U.S.A will not give aid to such poor Muslim countries if he don't like Muslim. But they are doing this to improve human rights situation there, but mostly they are fighting each other due to civil war & Sectarian issues.



Yes just like iraq's had WMD's and libyan's was a war zone before american involvement.. O bhai itny bhi na utha ..Visa nai inayat krny waly wo tujy..



Winchester said:


> With Trump you can never be sure. He can do this to appease his anti-Islam support base. Plus he has shown complete disregard for the CIA and their input.
> His withdrawal from the TPP puts America's pivot to Asia policy in complete jeopardy and he would have been surely advised against it by the folks in the state department but he went ahead with it anyways...... Pakistan is a very minor player compared to that.



Well dear Trump may think so..but American defense establishment knows that we are the bad guys of this region so they can't make such a move.. and if IF they do it it will only hurt their interest more then Pakistan..


----------



## Gothic

the focus of this presidential order is of course iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Saudi Arabia was also in the list, but Saudi threats worked , About Pakistan I don't think trump will add Pakistan in the list unless we go crazy or continue supporting extremism. U.S.A want good relation with Pakistan but mistrust increased after Osama bin Ladin episode, We can work closely with U.S.A and we should continue our role as front line state on war against terrorism. Win Win situation for both countries and to normalize our old relation.


The US won't put Pakistan on the list, because Mattis is finally has a position to make sure that Pakistan and the US are on the same page. Every time there is a diplomatic crisis, it is usually Mattis who's the reason why the two end up sitting down and talking.

In fact, it's said that it was Mattis, after the OBL raid, who was the reason why Pakistan and the US didn't turn hostile.

With a Trump presidency, there is probably going to be renewed engagement. Trump considers Bush jr's policy with Pakistan to be far more successful than Obama's, as such we'll likely see Trump (through Mattis) offer Pakistan a lot of incentives, just like Bush did to get Pakistan to arrest top taliban leaders (which Pakistan happily did); There is a new red line to this, and Trump has already shown it by inviting Modi to the US. If Pakistan rejects the US's incentives, or take the incentives without giving anything back, Trump can and will redouble its commitment to India, and continue its disengagement with Pakistan's military and civilian leadership.


----------



## utraash

Their country their rule or whatever they deem good for their country shall enact upon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Gothic said:


> the focus of this presidential order is of course iran




Well I hope people in iran / syria remain protected no one wants to see wonderful countries as mentioned on list being destroyed for sake of some lunatic

And obviously peaceful Russia as well

Certainly great resolve by Turkey / Russia / Iran to help end crisis in Syria tremendous diplomatic and hands on effort


----------



## Winchester

Panther 57 said:


> It will be blessing in disguise. As soon as this happens, Pakistan should take advantage of the situation and get acres of land occupied by American consulates in different cities. They are still not leaving the old american embassy next to marriot in Karachi. And colossal amount of land being used in diplomatic enclave Islamabad. What are they doing there.


 
Absolutely the colossal spy den in Islamabad should be closed down the very next day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

That Guy said:


> Don't post ridiculously stupid videos.


It's perfectly relevant to the thread, what about it do you find ridiculous ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jugger

After the refugee crisis in Europe we don't know whether extremists are also entering Europe blending in with the refugees. So it is kind of understandable for Mr Trump to ban all entry from such unstable nations as precaution.

ISIS has already said it will infiltrate Europe through the refugee path, and by the looks of recent terror attacks they have succeeded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

If US bans pak visas... best answere would be to test an icbm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

First Americans create mischief in the Middle East. Then they impose restrictions on their citizen. 

The way Trump is going, it looks like the end of America that we have known, has now begun.



Mrc said:


> If US bans pak visas... best answere would be to test an icbm



If US bans Pakistan visa, then ZERO cooperation on Afghanistan. Tell them to go f**k yourself. Youve already pissed Iran by imposing visa restriction.


----------



## maximuswarrior

*the iranian american typos who backed trump so vehemently now can't bring in their own family *

Couldn't have said it any better. Trump is on collision course with the rest of the world, but this is what the American people apparently want. As long as Trump minds his own business and makes America great again we don't care.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

Pakistan is on the List ?


----------



## OldTwilight

I laughed hardly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

trump is making some hard decisions that will make or break his reputation


----------



## ARABIC

Starlord said:


> Pakistan is on the List ?


no


----------



## scythian500

better.. This way less Iranian experts help America become great again... We would be happier if they have done it decades ago... but from humanity point of view and the fact that every human being must be free to have access to anywhere in the planet as this planet at least for vacation, this is a very childish and stupid decision... "Only in America"! would be the new trend slogan in internet from now on...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

So who are these seven muslim countries. Is the list out yet?


----------



## T-72M1

WebMaster said:


> So who are these seven muslim countries. Is the list out yet?


it's in the OP

In addition to *Syria*, Trump's orders are expected to temporarily restrict access to the United States for most refugees. Another order will block visas from being issued to those from *Iraq, Iran, Libya, Somalia, Sudan and Yemen*, said the aides and experts, who asked not to be identified.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

Mourning time for Indians..as no "isolated" Pakistan mentioned in the list...!


----------



## T-72M1

somebozo said:


> Mourning time for Indians..as no "isolated" Pakistan mentioned in the list...!


I don't think banning Pakistanis was ever even a possibility, haven't seen anyone here wishing it was so either.


----------



## Clutch

somebozo said:


> Mourning time for Indians..as no "isolated" Pakistan mentioned in the list...!



Pretty sure pakistan would be put on that list soon... it's inevitable..

Pakistan is always the scapegoat for afghan and Indian woes... they blame their internal failures on pakistan.. While the rest of the world eats it up... because we live in the age of "fake news" where truth is the first victim.


----------



## somebozo

Clutch said:


> Pretty sure pakistan would be put on that list soon... it's inevitable..
> 
> Pakistan is always the scapegoat for afghan and Indian woes... they blame their internal failures on pakistan.. While the rest of the world eats it up... because we live in the age of "fake news" where truth is the first victim.





Ross Geller said:


> Why isn't pakistan on the list ?? Trump is stupid.



I doubt..there is too much at stake...WOT would go to trash...!


----------



## Devil Soul

*Trump says restricted entry for Muslims necessary as world is 'a total mess'*
By AFP
Published: January 26, 2017
3SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL





U.S. President Donald Trump (L), flanked by Vice President Mike Pence, takes the stage to deliver remarks at Homeland Security headquarters in Washington, US January 25, 2017. PHOTO: REUTERS

WASHINGTON: US President Donald Trump said late Wednesday that his plan to limit the entry of people from several Muslim countries was necessary because the world is “a total mess”.

Interviewed on _ABC News_, Trump denied that it was a ban on Muslims. “No it’s not the Muslim ban, but it’s countries that have tremendous terror,” Trump said.

*Rights advocates slam Trump plans on Muslim immigrants, refugees*

“And it’s countries that people are going to come in and cause us tremendous problems. Our country has enough problems without allowing people to come in, who in many cases or in some cases, are looking to do tremendous destruction.”

Trump refused to be pinned down on which countries he was talking about, but did say that he believed that Europe “made a tremendous mistake by allowing these millions of people to go into Germany and various other countries, and all you have to do is take a look, it’s a disaster what’s happening over there.”

According to a draft executive order published in US media, refugees from war-torn Syria will be indefinitely banned, the broader US refugee admissions program will be suspended for 120 days, and all visa applications from countries deemed a terrorist threat — Iraq, Syria, Iran, Sudan, Libya, Somalia and Yemen — will be halted for 30 days.

Trump was asked if he was concerned that this would anger Muslims around the world. “Anger? There’s plenty of anger right now. How can you have more?” he said.

“The world is a mess. The world is as angry as it gets. What, you think this is going to cause a little more anger? The world is an angry place. All of this has happened. We went into Iraq. We shouldn’t have gone into Iraq. We shouldn’t have gotten out the way we got out. The world is a total mess.”

*Trump immigration and Pakistanis*

According to the draft decree, Trump intends to halve the number of refugees entering the United States during the 2017 fiscal year, which ends on September 30.

While the administration of former president Barack Obama had set a target of accepting more than 100,000 refugees this year, the Trump administration aims to slash that to 50,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Winchester said:


> If this happens you can be absolutely sure that Pakistan will be on the next list.


It will be a good thing if you ask me we need to slowly walk away from US we just need a working relation with them



Mrc said:


> If US bans pak visas... best answere would be to test an icbm


Best reply would be in Afghanistan


----------



## BetterPakistan

Ross Geller said:


> Anyway pakistan survives on us aid . Pakistan cant afford to threaten/sabotage wot



Beta, India is the biggest recipient of US aid.

period 1946-2012, has given India the largest amount of economic assistance, while providing Israel the greatest quantity of military assistance over the same interval, according to data compiled by USAID.

Top 10 countries receiving US economic assistance from 1946-2012


India: $65.1bn
Israel: $65bn
United Kingdom: $63.6bn
Egypt: $59.6bn
Pakistan: $44.4bn
Vietnam: $41bn
Iraq: $39.7bn
South Korea: $36.5bn
Germany: $33.3bn
France: $31bn



@Ross Geller the world is not that much simpler which is taught to you in India. Grow up and kindly don't believe on your media, they are always the wrong guys. Don't you know what trump says about media?

Now India will again receive the biggest share in US Aid because of their new president. Enjoy biggest beggers.

@somebozo kaisa diya is indian ko?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ross Geller

BetterPakistan said:


> Beta, India is the biggest recipient of US aid.
> 
> period 1946-2012, has given India the largest amount of economic assistance, while providing Israel the greatest quantity of military assistance over the same interval, according to data compiled by USAID.
> 
> The US also gave Israel the greatest total foreign assistance over the 66-year period, at $199 billion.
> 
> 
> 
> @Ross Geller the world is not that much simpler which is taught to you in India. Grow up and kindly don't believe on your media, they are always the wrong guys. Don't you know what trump says about media?
> 
> Now India will again receive the biggest share in US Aid because of their new president. Enjoy biggest beggers.
> 
> @somebozo kaisa diya is indian ko?


Tu khush reh bas


----------



## BetterPakistan

Ross Geller said:


> Tu khush reh bas



Mai hamesha khush rehta hun bs tu j daily indian tv par daikhta hay woh sahi nhi hota


----------



## Ross Geller

BetterPakistan said:


> Mai hamesha khush rehta hun bs tu j daily indian tv par daikhta hay woh sahi nhi hota


Ok , tu apni jagah khush mai apni jagah.
Indian news channels to hain hi chutiye


----------



## LeGenD

People jumping to conclusions. And I really don't get this fetish for demise of US as if the country is some piece of paper that can be easily shredded. This entire world will perish one day. Worry about the future of yours.

More importantly, developments like the one mentioned in this thread are temporary and represent emergency measures. People should start using some common sense. Learn a thing or two about _conflict management_. Terrorist incidents continue to occur in US from time-to-time and they are adopting measures to combat it. In-fact, Pakistan should have taken a similar step years ago because the country is plagued with menace of terrorism and a large number of militants turned out to be foreigners.

Now, coming to the main point; Donald Trump is a man of his word. A slap on the face of those who were thinking that he was joking all along during his election campaign. This is the hallmark of being a true leader; he respects the sentiments of those who elect him and he delivers when he has the chance.

A large number of seasoned politicians don't have the spine to do stuff what Trump managed to in a span of just 2 days. This guy will fix America like he promised but he didn't assert that this would be a walk-in-the-park experience for him and his country. Fixing the economy is a long-term objective and jitters are expected along the way.

And Americans don't give a shit about being world policeman at personal level. This role is tainted and controversial.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## my2cents

That Guy said:


> So far, every move Trump has made has been isolationist, exactly what Trump promised.
> 
> Call him whatever you want, but he seems to be keeping his word as president of the United States of America, even if his promises do more damage to the US than good.



Which of his actions are going to damage his nation?? Care to explain.

Which of these -- building the wall, limiting the h1b visas, revoking the Obama care or the latest, suspension of visa to seven muslim countries is going to harm the US??

Isolationist yes but he has not done anything that you would categorize as harming US interests.


----------



## LeGenD

In-fact, I wouldn't say _isolationist_ because US is not ending its trade relations with other countries. It cannot do that.

_Protectionist_ is the right word to use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

*Trump’s Muslim Immigration Executive Order: If We Bombed You, We Ban You*
Zaid Jilani
January 26 2017, 1:36 a.m.

An executive order that President Trump is expected to sign shortly restricts visits and immigration from seven Muslim-majority countries: Iraq, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria, Yemen, and Iran.

The draft text of the order was leaked to the Huffington Post and Los Angeles Times. Titled “Protecting the Nation from Terrorist Attacks by Foreign Nationals,” it would suspend the issuance of visas for at least 30 days to most people in the seven countries while the administration revamps its vetting procedures. Most citizens of foreign countries must first obtain a visa before being allowed to enter the United States.

“In order to protect Americans, we must ensure that those admitted to this country do not bear hostile attitudes toward our country and its founding principles,” the draft reads, justifying this blanket prohibition.

The draft relies on Division O, Title II, Section 203 of the 2016 Consolidated Appropriations Act, which lays out security-related exemptions to the visa waiver program, to derive that list of seven countries. In the 2016 law, Iraq and Syria are explicitly listed, Iran and Sudan are included as state sponsors of terrorism, and Libya, Somalia, and Yemen are in the “area of concern” as designated by the Department of Homeland Security.

What all seven countries also have in common is that the United States government has violently intervened in them. The U.S. is currently bombing — or has bombed in the recent past — six of them. The U.S. has not bombed Iran, but has a long history of intervention including a recent cyberattack.

It’s like a twisted version of the you-break-it-you-buy-it Pottery Barn rule: If we bomb a country or help destabilize its society, we will then ban its citizens from being able to seek refuge in the United States.

Connecticut Democratic Sen. Chris Murphy explained this irony in a tweet Wednesday morning:

We bomb your country, creating a humanitarian nightmare, then lock you inside. That's a horror movie, not a foreign policy.

— Chris Murphy (@ChrisMurphyCT) January 25, 2017

Here’s a rundown of the countries and the U.S. interventions there:


*IRAN:* Iran was the site of a 1953 coup that was assisted by the CIA. The coup brought the Shah Mohammed Reza Pahlavi to power — a dictator who ruled the country until his overthrow in the 1979 Islamic Revolution. Following that revolution, the United States government supported Iraqi leader Saddam Hussein’s war on Iran, even as he used chemical weapons against Iranians. In 1988, the U.S. Navy also mistakenly shot down an Iranian civilian airliner, killing all 290 people on board. More recently, Iran was subjected to one of the world’s first state-sponsored cyberattacks, as the Stuxnet virus was deployed against its nuclear program.

*IRAQ: *Four presidents in a row have bombed Iraq. After a decade of brutal sanctions that primarily harmed Iraq’s civil society, rather than its government leadership, the U.S.-led invasion in 2003 has led to hundreds of thousands of deaths, and the resulting destabilization has made Iraq the “world capital of terrorism.”

*LIBYA: *From 1986 air strikes to the 2011 military intervention to more recent attacks against ISIS camps in Libya, the country has almost continually been a site of U.S. military actions. Some of the refugees fleeing the country have said they would rather “die at sea” than return to their country.

*SOMALIA: *Somalia has been one of the focal points of the drone war, and U.S. support for the Ethiopian invasion of the country did little to help stabilize a territory that is in perpetual humanitarian crisis.

*SUDAN: *In 1998, the U.S. blew up the Al-Shifa pharmaceutical plant, which manufactured over half of the country’s pharmaceutical products. Although the attack was supposedly aimed at Osama bin Laden’s terrorist network, no such link ever emerged.

*SYRIA: *The U.S. and other countries have been supporting rebel groups in Syria’s civil war for years. The U.S. is also targeting ISIS and other extreme groups in an extensive air-war campaign. Violence on all sides has led to millions of Syrians fleeing the country, fomenting the worst refugee crisis in modern times.

*YEMEN: *Yemen is another ground zero for the drone war. The U.S. has also played a functional role in supporting the Saudi-led intervention into the country’s civil war, which has left over 10,000 dead and has millions facing starvation — and led to a resurgence of anti-American terrorist groups that the drone war was supposed to be curtailing.
And consider that Iran, where al Qaeda, ISIS, and other anti-American terrorist organizations have no significant foothold, is included — but Saudi Arabia, where 15 of the 9/11 hijackers came from and which has been a funding source for extremist groups, is not included.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

Ross Geller said:


> Ok , tu apni jagah khush mai apni jagah.
> Indian news channels to hain hi chutiye



Yar teri Indian news channels wali baat nai khush kr dia...


----------



## That Guy

my2cents said:


> Which of his actions are going to damage his nation?? Care to explain.
> 
> Which of these -- building the wall, limiting the h1b visas, revoking the Obama care or the latest, suspension of visa to seven muslim countries is going to harm the US??
> 
> Isolationist yes but he has not done anything that you would categorize as harming US interests.


Actually, he's already done two major damages already. Not only has he caused tensions between Mexico and the US, with the border wall, he's planning on taxing Mexican imports to pay for that wall; This is not what investors want to see, and will likewise also be implemented by Mexico, in a tit for tat reaction: In other words, the US would lose face, because it would be treating a close ally with disdain (which would weaken US relevance with its allies), and would basically accomplish nothing (believe me, the wall isn't going to stop illegal flow of immigrants). Globally, it would hurt America's policies towards a number of issues, from Syria, to Iran.

The second thing he's already suggesting that he'll soon implement is the reinstatement of torture, and the UK has already warned that if Trump reinstates such a policy, the UK would be forced to stop all intelligence sharing and joint military operations, with US forces.

Let's not even get into the issues of revoking Obamacare without a replacement, and banning refugees and how that will affect US stances around the globe.


----------



## T-72M1

That Guy said:


> Actually, he's already done two major damages already. Not only has he caused tensions between Mexico and the US, with the border wall, he's planning on taxing Mexican imports to pay for that wall; This is not what investors want to see, and will likewise also be implemented by Mexico, in a tit for tat reaction


These are just negotiations on funding the wall, nothing is settled yet but he's going to build it anyway.

Investors seem happy with Trump so far:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business...-markets-reignite-trump-infrastructure-rally/



That Guy said:


> In other words, the US would lose face, because it would be treating a close ally with disdain (which would weaken US relevance with its allies), and would basically accomplish nothing (believe me, the wall isn't going to stop illegal flow of immigrants).


Since when is Mexico a 'close ally' of the US ? neighbours, yes, 'close ally', not so much.

How does him wanting border security, of which the wall is just one part, "weaken relevance" with their other allies ? What business do other countries/allies have wrt the US securing their borders ?



That Guy said:


> Globally, it would hurt America's policies towards a number of issues, from Syria, to Iran.


The wall has nothing to do with issues like Iran or Syria, at most it'll help stop people from there illegally entering the US through the border with Mexico but those are completely separate issues for the most part.



That Guy said:


> The second thing he's already suggesting that he'll soon implement is the reinstatement of torture, and the UK has already warned that if Trump reinstates such a policy, the UK would be forced to stop all intelligence sharing and joint military operations, with US forces.


He's deliberately making statements like "fight fire with fire" to let the enemy know he's not playing games. There is no way the UK stops intel sharing and joint anti terror ops over that statement, btw, he made clear that he's going to defer to his Generals on it (who, at least publicly, have said that they wont do it) but personally he would be ok with torturing jihadists.



That Guy said:


> Let's not even get into the issues of revoking Obamacare without a replacement, and banning refugees and how that will affect US stances around the globe.


dunno about the healthcare thing but how does banning refugees from Syria etc affect US stances (what does that even mean?) around the world ?

Germany, Sweden and other western European countries have suffered greatly because of their open border refugee policies, I thought the temporary ban on them is just plain common sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Clutch

*Notorious Mercenary Erik Prince Is Advising Trump From the Shadows*

*By Jeremy Scahill*

January 26, 2017 "Information Clearing House" - "The Intercept" - Erik Prince, America’s most notorious mercenary, is lurking in the shadows of the incoming Trump administration. A former senior U.S. official who has advised the Trump transition told The Intercept that Prince has been advising the team on matters related to intelligence and defense, including weighing in on candidates for the Defense and State departments. The official asked not to be identified because of a transition policy prohibiting discussion of confidential deliberations.

On election night, Prince’s latest wife, Stacy DeLuke, posted pictures from inside Trump’s campaign headquarters as Donald Trump and Mike Pence watched the returns come in, including a close shot of Pence and Trump with their families. “We know some people who worked closely with [Trump] on his campaign,” DeLuke wrote. “Waiting for the numbers to come in last night. It was well worth the wait!!!! #PresidentTrump2016.” Prince’s sister, billionaire Betsy DeVos, is Trump’s nominee for education secretary and Prince (and his mother) gave large sums of money to a Trump Super PAC.

In July, Prince told Trump’s senior adviser and white supremacist Steve Bannon, at the time head of Breitbart News, that the Trump administration should recreate a version of the Phoenix Program, the CIA assassination ring that operated during the Vietnam War, to fight ISIS. Such a program, Prince said, could kill or capture “the funders of Islamic terror and that would even be the wealthy radical Islamist billionaires funding it from the Middle East, and any of the other illicit activities they’re in.”

Prince also said that Trump would be the best force to confront “Islamic fascism.” “As for the world looking to the United States for leadership, unfortunately, I think they’re going to have to wait till January and hope Mr. Trump is elected because, clearly, our generals don’t have a stomach for a fight,” Prince said. “Our president doesn’t have a stomach for a fight and the terrorists, the fascists, are winning.”

Prince founded the notorious private security firm Blackwater, which rose to infamy in September 2007 after its operatives gunned down 17 Iraqi civilians, including a 9-year-old boy in Baghdad’s Nisour Square. Whistleblowers also alleged that Prince encouraged an environment in which Iraqis were killed for sport. At the height of the Blackwater scandals in 2007, another prominent Trump backer, Rep. Dana Rohrabacher, praised Prince, who once worked in his congressional office. “Prince,’’ Rohrabacher said, “is on his way to being an American hero just like Ollie North was.’’

Ultimately, Prince sold Blackwater and now heads up a Hong Kong-based company known as Frontier Services Group. The Intercept has previously reported on Prince’s efforts to build a private air forcefor hire and his close ties to Chinese intelligence. One of his latestschemes is a proposal to deploy private contractors to work with Libyan security forces to stop the flow of refugees to Europe.

Prince has long fantasized that he is the rightful heir to the legacy of “Wild Bill” Donovan and his Office of Strategic Services, the precursor to the CIA. After 9/11, Prince worked with the CIA on a secret assassination program, in addition to offering former SEALs and other retired special operators to the State Department and other agencies for personal security.

Blaming leftists and some congressional Democrats for destroying his Blackwater empire, Prince clearly views Trump’s vow to bring back torture, CIA-sponsored kidnapping, and enhanced interrogations, as well as his commitment to fill Guantánamo with prisoners, as a golden opportunity to ascend to his rightful place as a covert private warrior for the U.S. national security state. As we reported last year, “Prince — who portrays himself as a mix between Indiana Jones, Rambo, Captain America, and Pope Benedict — is now working with the Chinese government through his latest ‘private security’ firm.” The Trump presidency could result in Prince working for both Beijing and the White House.

The Blackwater founder has alsoendorsed some of Trump’s overtures to Russia, saying: “Think about it: If FDR, Franklin Delano Roosevelt, can deal with Stalin to defeat German fascism in World War II, certainly the United States of America could work with Putin to defeat Islamic fascism. We don’t have to agree with the Russians on everything, or even on a lot, but we can at least agree that crushing ISIS in the Middle East is a very good idea.” Prince described Democrats as “anti-Catholic, anti-Evangelical,” saying the DNC hacks and leaks revealed “the disregard, the disdain they have for the average American voter and citizen.”

Prince has a close relationship with Breitbart News and Steve Bannon, Trump’s senior counselor and chief strategist. Prince has appeared frequently — and almost exclusively — on Breitbart Radio. In August, Prince offered praise for Trump’s candidacy, telling Breitbart’s Milo Yiannopoulos: “I even like some of his projects that have gone bankrupt, because people that do things, and build things, and try things, sometimes fail at doing it, and that’s the strength of the American capitalist system.” Prince added: “We have kind of turned our back on the fact that hard work, sacrifice, risk-taking, innovation, is what made America great. Washington did not make America great.”

In September, Prince backed Trump’s proposal to commandeer Iraq’s 2 million barrels of daily oil output. “For Mr. Trump to say, ‘We’re going to take their oil — certainly we’re not going to lift it out of there and take it somewhere else, but putting it into production, and putting a tolling arrangement into place, to repay the American taxpayers for their efforts to remove Saddam and to stabilize the area, is doable, and very plausible,” Prince said on Breitbart Radio.

Prince’s sister, Betsy DeVos, is Trump’s nominee for education secretary and she has all but vowed to embark on a crusade to push a privatization and religious agenda in education that mirrors her brother’s in military and CIA affairs. Prince has long been a contributor to the campaign of fellow Christian warrior Mike Pence, and he contributed $100,000 to the pro-Trump Super PAC Make America Number 1. Prince’s mother, Elsa, pitched in another $50,000. That organization, run by Rebekah Mercer, daughter of billionaire hedge funder Robert Mercer, was one of the strongest bankrollers of Trump’s campaign.

According to New York Times columnist Maureen Dowd, in December Prince attended the annual “Villains and Heroes” costume ball hosted by Mercer. Dowd wrote that Palantir founder Peter Thiel showed her “a picture on his phone of him posing with Erik Prince, who founded the private military company Blackwater, and Mr. Trump — who had no costume — but joke[d] that it was ‘N.S.F.I.’ (Not Safe for the Internet).”

Not even Trump is brazen enough to give Prince a public post in his administration. But Prince is operating in the shadows, where he has always been most at home.

_The views expressed in this article are solely those of the author and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Information Clearing House._


----------



## T-72M1

Clutch said:


> *Notorious Mercenary Erik Prince Is Advising Trump From the Shadows*
> 
> *By Jeremy Scahill*




If you read Scahill's 'Blackwater: the rise...', you must read Prince's 'Civilian Warriors' too. 

Prince obviously has a very good idea of how these jihadist networks operate, good pick to consult with as Trump begins to eradicate the enemy from the face of this earth.  

isis and the so called syrian rebels' days are numbered.


----------



## frequency

good. No more PDF!


----------



## maximuswarrior

Chance the Rapper says he wants to move there and tech billionaire Peter Thiel has become a citizen. Wellington-based journalist Ben Collins asks whether New Zealand is becoming a "utopia" for Americans looking to leave.

Forget bunkers in the forest full of food tins and bottled water - it seems New Zealand, with a population of 4.4 million, has become the best option for a new breed of American survivalist.

When the New Zealand Herald revealed this week that Silicon Valley tech billionaire Peter Thiel had become a citizen and purchased a lake-front estate it perhaps shouldn't have been a surprise.

Mr Thiel, who previously said New Zealand was a "utopia" and has invested heavily there, is just one of several US migrants who have realised what the country has to offer.

*Punching above its weight *

New Zealand recently overtook Singapore as the best place to do business, according to the World Bank. Transparency International ranks it as the world's least corrupt country, and the 2016 Global Peace Index said it was the fourth safest behind Iceland, Denmark and Austria.

"We've definitely had an increase in American inquiries, and at least one sale that has been a direct run-off from the presidential result in the United States," says Nick Horton, an agent specialising in luxury real estate.

"There's just a feeling that people want to create a bolthole in the southern hemisphere that's away from some of the problems facing the Western world," he says.

Recently, the New Yorker magazine ran a piece titled Doomsday Prep for the Super-rich. It detailed the rise in wealthy investors who see New Zealand as their escape from a volatile world.

It is safe and clean. The west coast of the United States is a 13-hour flight away, and modern technology has tamed the tyranny of distance.

The temperate, mountainous country is also comparably well-placed to deal with rising sea levels, and its most recent major attack was in 1985, when French spies blew up a Greenpeace vessel in Auckland harbour.

However, as Horton explains, the interest from the United States is not new.

"The same happened after the global financial crisis, and the same thing happened after Obama was elected, when some people thought the United States wouldn't tolerate having a black leader."

*US surge*

According to Immigration New Zealand, in November 2016 when the US presidential election was held, 17,584 people registered their interest to study, work or invest in the country, compared with 1,272 in November 2015.

In the two days following the election, the agency said its website received 88,353 visits from the United States - compared to a usual daily average of 2,300 visits a day.

Registrations have remained higher than average, with 3,159 received this month, compared to 1,724 in January 2016.

However, registrations are far higher than actual visa applications.

Between October and December last year, 348 residency visas were granted to people from the United States, compared with 338 in the same period in 2015. Work visas rose from 2,296 to 2,699 over the same period.

"What we are experiencing at the moment is a slight increase in visas issued to American nationals, both temporary work visas and permanent resident visas," Steve McGill, general manager at Immigration New Zealand, told the BBC.

"We have had a pretty active strategy of identifying investors out of America over the past few years.

"It's a combination of our marketing effort, and a bit of global uncertainty that means New Zealand is a pretty attractive place," Mr McGill said.

The revelation that Mr Thiel had quietly become a New Zealand citizen has raised some questions about the processes for foreign investors, with some politicians asking how, exactly, he was able to secure it and whether he was given special treatment.

But Mr McGill said opposition to wealthy investors, who can secure a residency visa by spending a minimum amount in the country, was not a major issue.

"I am aware of the recent commentary around Mr Thiel, but there is no evidence of any backlash against migrant investors coming in. What we do know is that many of the investors who come out deliver significant value in the form of job creation in the communities.

"We are a small island nation at the bottom of the world with lots of resources and opportunities and we need to maximise that, and some of the way we can do that is bringing in investors," he said.

*Better lifestyle *

It isn't just the mega-wealthy that are attracted to New Zealand. Sarah Coombes-Crome, an immigration consultant, said that traffic to her firm's website was up approximately 600% the day after Donald Trump won the election and has remained higher than average.

"They are from all over the United States and are educated, looking to either work in New Zealand or invest if they have a considerable amount of capital behind them."

"I think New Zealand and the United States are very similar," she said.

"They are both English speaking countries, they think similar, they have the same values and similar religious beliefs. It's also very easy to buy a property or do business in New Zealand, you can move your money around freely."

Chris Whelan, the chief executive of the Wellington regional economic development agency, says the country offers plenty of career opportunities, but with a much better lifestyle that you would find elsewhere.

"I was talking to someone out of San Diego this morning and he's looking to invest potentially tens of millions of dollars in New Zealand.

"For him it's got excellent skills, excellent talent, and what was previous a boundary (distance)… with modern technology you're connected to the world all the time.

"It's a country with a similar land mass to Britain but with 4.4 million people."

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-38766821

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

T-72M1 said:


> If you read Scahill's 'Blackwater: the rise...', you must read Prince's 'Civilian Warriors' too.
> 
> Prince obviously has a very good idea of how these jihadist networks operate, good pick to consult with as Trump begins to eradicate the enemy from the face of this earth.
> 
> isis and the so called syrian rebels' days are numbered.
> 
> View attachment 372361


Prince is Christian Isis... aka a crusader


----------



## cloud4000

Interesting Thiel sought New Zealand citizenship given that he supported Donald Trump's presidency and his policy to cut corporate taxes and reduce regulations. Nevertheless, under the Obama Administration, US saw the highest number of its citizens renounce their citizenship and move elsewhere, mostly for financial reasons. The same could happen under Trump.


----------



## T-72M1

Clutch said:


> Prince is Christian Isis... aka a crusader


a capitalist libertarian more like, found an opportunity to make monies while spreadin' freeduhm. 

not a fan of the Iraq war or the PMCs the US state dept employed but it is what it is.. you'd want a guy like Prince to be on your side in a war.


----------



## asad71

Despite his crazy rhetoric, let us not forget this guy made billions wheeling and dealing. He has been a smart, wily though totally unethical businessman. Obviously he has an agenda or agendas. He carries the brief of the powerful US Military Industrial Complex. Only Zionists applaud his policies - political as well as economic. This fella is out to screw the world.


----------



## patero

It isn't just US billionaires that have quietly set up here, there are a few Russian and Chinese billionaires doing the same. I met the personal pilot for one of China's wealthiest men who spends several months a year here at his private estate, he loves fishing and spending time outdoors.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Trump vows ´new vetting´ to weed out Islamic radicals*
Home / World / Trump vows ´new vetting´ to weed out Islamic radicals
By AFP
January 28, 2017
Latest : World

0
0







WASHINGTON: US President Donald Trump signed an order Friday to strengthen the vetting of would-be immigrants or refugees and to keep "radical Islamic terrorists out of the United States of America."

At a ceremony at the Pentagon to swear in James Mattis as his secretary of defense, Trump signed a decree entitled: "Protection of the nation from foreign terrorist entry into the United States."

"This is big stuff," he declared, to polite applause from gathered senior military brass.

The White House did not immediately make the wording of the decree public, but a draft text had been leaked to US media earlier in the week and was widely reported on.

*According to this unconfirmed order, Trump´s decree suspends the entire US refugee resettlement program for at least 120 days while tough new vetting rules are established.*

*In addition, it specifically bars Syrian refugees from the United States indefinitely, or until the president himself decides that they no longer pose a threat.*

*Meanwhile, no visas will be issued for 30 days to travellers, whether would-be visitors or migrants, from seven mainly-Muslim countries: Iran, Iraq, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria and Yemen.*

Civil liberties groups and many counterterror experts had condemned the measures in advance, arguing that it is inhumane to lump the victims of conflict in with the extremists who threaten them.

But the suspension of the program stops short of a threat Trump made during last year´s race for the White House to halt all Muslim travel to the United States.

Trump´s supporters defend the measures as necessary to prevent supporters of Al-Qaeda or the Islamic State group from infiltrating the US homeland disguised as refugees.


----------



## Clutch

T-72M1 said:


> a capitalist libertarian more like, found an opportunity to make monies while spreadin' freeduhm.
> 
> not a fan of the Iraq war or the PMCs the US state dept employed but it is what it is.. you'd want a guy like Prince to be on your side in a war.




Just like Isis with the oil and drug trade... Isis vs. Crusader


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

cloud4000 said:


> Interesting Thiel sought New Zealand citizenship given that he supported Donald Trump's presidency and his policy to cut corporate taxes and reduce regulations. Nevertheless, under the Obama Administration, US saw the highest number of its citizens renounce their citizenship and move elsewhere, mostly for financial reasons. The same could happen under Trump.



He was actually a NZ citizen in 2011. Well before any of the Trump stuff.
https://www.tvnz.co.nz/one-news/new...naire-peter-thiel-granted-citizenship-in-2011

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

It's like Australia but better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-72M1

Clutch said:


> Just like Isis with the oil and drug trade... Isis vs. Crusader


no, now you're just being dumb.

PMCs weren't the villains they were made out to be by the left there. Blackwater in particular, those were some of the best soldiers, spl early on when it was all SEALS, DEVGRU etc guys only.

Prince is a very smart businessman.


----------



## somebozo

AN EXECUTIVE ORDER that President Trump is expected to sign shortly restricts visits and immigration from seven Muslim-majority countries: Iraq, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria, Yemen, and Iran.

The draft text of the order was leaked to the Huffington Post and Los Angeles Times. Titled “Protecting the Nation from Terrorist Attacks by Foreign Nationals,” it would suspend the issuance of visas for at least 30 days to most people in the seven countries while the administration revamps its vetting procedures. Most citizens of foreign countries must first obtain a visa before being allowed to enter the United States.

“In order to protect Americans, we must ensure that those admitted to this country do not bear hostile attitudes toward our country and its founding principles,” the draft reads, justifying this blanket prohibition.



BetterPakistan said:


> Now India will again receive the biggest share in US Aid because of their new president. Enjoy biggest beggers.
> 
> @somebozo kaisa diya is indian ko?



Wait for Trump to change "Make in India" to "Export to India" and then the same Indians will be cursing trump..expect a huge influx of unemployed call center babus to start signing up here..!


----------



## Jaanbaz

T-72M1 said:


>



Kala farangi keep this propaganda to your bharat rat shit forum. Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

Jaanbaz said:


> Kala farangi keep this propaganda to your bharat rat shit forum. Cheers.







looks like the Kuwaitis don't want em either lol





Trump just wants to keep his people safe


----------



## Bharat Muslim

*Malala 'heartbroken' over Trump's order on refugees*

January 28, 2017 13:46 IST







A “heartbroken” Pakistani Nobel Laureate Malala Yousafzai on Sunday urged United States President Donald Trump not to turn his back on the world’s “most defenceless”, hours after he signed an order calling for “extreme vetting” of people entering America from seven Muslim-majority nations.

“I am heartbroken that today President Trump is closing the door on children, mothers and fathers fleeing violence and war,” the 19-year-old Pakistani education activist, who survived a near-fatal attack by the Taliban, said in a Facebook post.

Her statement came after Trump ordered “extreme vetting” of people entering the US from certain Muslim-majority countries and banned the entry of Syrian refugees until further notice, as part of new measures to “keep radical Islamic terrorists” out of America.

The countries impacted are Iran, Iraq, Syria, Sudan, Libya, Yemen and Somalia, according to a White House official.

“I am heartbroken that America is turning its back on a proud history of welcoming refugees and immigrants -- the people who helped build your country, ready to work hard in exchange for a fair chance at a new life.

“I am heartbroken that Syrian refugee children, who have suffered through six years of war by no fault of their own, are singled-out for discrimination,” she said.

“I am heartbroken for girls like my friend Zaynab, who fled wars in three countries -- Somalia, Yemen and Egypt -- before she was even 17. Two years ago she received a visa to come to the United States. She learned English, graduated high school and is now in college studying to be a human rights lawyer,” she said.

Malala, the youngest ever recipient of the Nobel Peace Prize which she shared in 2014 with India’s Kailash Satyarthi, a child rights’ activist, has documented her experiences growing up in Pakistan’s Swat Valley under Taliban rule in the book ‘I am Malala’ co-written with Sunday Times journalist Christina Lamb.

She said Zaynab was separated from her little sister when she fled unrest in Egypt. Today her hope of being reunited with her precious sister dims.

“In this time of uncertainty and unrest around the world, I ask President Trump not to turn his back on the world’s most defenceless children and families,” she added.

Malala, her father Ziauddin Yousafzai and her mother Toor Pekai are now based in Birmingham where Malala attended Edgbaston High School for Girls.

She has expressed her desire to become prime minister of Pakistan in many interviews.

[B[Image: Activist and Nobel Peace Prize winner Malala Yousafzai and 17-year-old Syrian refugee Mazoun Almellehan during a press conference. Photograph: Dan Kitwood - WPA Pool/Getty Images[/B]

http://www.rediff.com/news/report/u...en-over-trumps-order-on-refugees/20170128.htm


----------



## somebozo

Malala represent the mentally retarded politically-correct left wing nut jobs..lets throw her into Afghanistan if she loves the refugees so much..or wait until Theresa May arranges to give her a boot from London...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BetterPakistan

somebozo said:


> Wait for Trump to change "Make in India" to "Export to India" and then the same Indians will be cursing trump..expect a huge influx of unemployed call center babus to start signing up here..!


----------



## mike2000 is back

T-72M1 said:


>


Lol



Devil Soul said:


> Trump was asked if he was concerned that this would anger Muslims around the world. “Anger? There’s plenty of anger right now. How can you have more?” he said.
> 
> “The world is a mess. The world is as angry as it gets. What, you think this is going to cause a little more anger? The world is an angry place. All of this has happened. We went into Iraq. We shouldn’t have gone into Iraq. We shouldn’t have gotten out the way we got out. The world is a total mess.”


Ahahah..... Trump is hilarious. Love him or hate him.
I don't agree with him on many things, but I agree with him 100% on this statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## schoolboy

I don't think Trump is as much of a fool that that newspaper editors (especially on the left - that includes all mainstream news) portray him to be. He may be brusque and taciturn but he's not stupid - at least not w.r.t. domestic politics. 

Ultimately the american government is expected to reflect what their voters want, not some idealistic shangri-la. They are under no obligation to allow immigrants perceived as a risk or who cannot or do not integrate themselves well with their lifestyle - whatever its merits. Part of the blame is the existing refugee and immigrant policy under which about 120-150,000 immigrants are accepted each year through the refugee and diversity programs - that number is simply too big to be sustainable and many of those admitted don't give a damn about the U.S. I'm willing to bet neither Pakistanis or Indians would welcome lakhs of refugees from a totally distant country settling permanently in such a manner. 

I would personally prefer a shift towards skill-based or qualification-based immigration policy. At least that will settle those who really want to immigrate and have something to contribute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kṣamā

"Ye gormint bik gai hai"


----------



## Taimur Khurram

This little witch is old news now. The days of PC Obama are over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

The US destroyed these countries, first they destroy the place these people live in then they refuse to take them in. 

Iraq was doing fine, then the US bombed Iraq several times and imposed the most severe sanctions which destroyed the country.
In Iran the CIA organized the coup to overthrow Mossadegh.
Syria, no need to explain the terror funding there by the US.
Libya was stable and wealthy, then it got bombed by the US and Europeans in 2011.
Yemen, whilst in chaos even during the days of Nasser the US has their hands in there as well.
Somalia saw US military intervention in the 90's.


----------



## skyisthelimit

somebozo said:


> Malala represent the mentally retarded politically-correct left wing nut jobs..lets throw her into Afghanistan if she loves the refugees so much..or wait until Theresa May arranges to give her a boot from London...



Although i appreciate her bravery and resolve.
She is acting like a typical western actor/actress/politician who tells others what to do and lecture on refugees, etc. Jab apne apno ko refugees bana dete hain, she expects other people refugees ko apne banaye.
She should focus on important things and her goals, she does not need to have opinion over everything what happens anywhere, as if leaders will listen and act immediately.
Western media is using her bytes for commercial gains


----------



## neem456

She is acting lately like mother terressa.
Looks like she thinks herseld of some divine being which is above poor creatures called human beings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shhh

She should screw herself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## schoolboy

Malala was awarded the prize more as a representative recipient (unlike say the inventor of some novel medicine) - sometimes I believe she thinks she did something special no one else did. And this is getting to her head. 

On a different note personal bravery is good but in isolation is no qualification for commenting on complex political issues such as Trump's order. 

Of late the Nobel committee seems to be making poor decisions for the peace prize

2001 - Kofi Annan (the next year his son was accused of corruption by the Volcker report - later he confessed)
2002 - Jimmy Carter (What's being POTUS without a nobel or two)
2007 - Al Gore (for being a nice guy in the election loss I guess)
2009 - Obama (no doubt he used this as inspiration to go after Gaddafi the next year)
2012 - EU (look how that turned out)

If this is Malala at 19 what will she be like at 40?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

This pro-western liberal broken tape recorder is a joke. The western media and political elites are are milking her perfectly for all their heinous economic, political, cultural and ideological agenda. Hope PAK is careful of this western stooge.


----------



## Kabira

People holding so-called green cards, making them legal permanent United States residents, are included in President Donald Trump's executive action temporarily barring people from seven Muslim-majority countries from entering the United States, a Department of Homeland security spokeswoman said on Saturday.

"It will bar green card holders," Gillian Christensen, acting Department of Homeland Security spokeswoman, said in an email.

US President Donald Trump signed a sweeping new executive order Friday to suspend refugee arrivals and impose tough new controls on travellers from seven Muslim countries.

Making good on one of his most controversial campaign promises, and to the horror of human rights groups, Trump said he was making America safe from “radical Islamic terrorists”.

“This is big stuff,” he declared at the Pentagon, after signing an order entitled: “Protection of the nation from foreign terrorist entry into the United States.”

Trump's decree suspends the entire US refugee resettlement programme for at least 120 days while tough new vetting rules are established.

These new protocols will “ensure that those approved for refugee admission do not pose a threat to the security and welfare of the United States”. In addition, it specifically bars Syrian refugees from the US indefinitely, or until the president himself decides that they no longer pose a threat.

Meanwhile, no visas will be issued for 90 days to migrants or visitors from seven mainly-Muslim countries: Iran, Iraq, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria and Yemen.
http://www.dawn.com/news/1311294/green-card-holders-included-in-trump-ban-us-homeland-security


----------



## alaungphaya

Malala needs to be photographed falling out of a club wearing a miniskirt.


----------



## Kompromat

Those seven countries should ban the US citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

cloud4000 said:


> Interesting Thiel sought New Zealand citizenship given that he supported Donald Trump's presidency and his policy to cut corporate taxes and reduce regulations. Nevertheless, under the Obama Administration, US saw the highest number of its citizens renounce their citizenship and move elsewhere, mostly for financial reasons. The same could happen under Trump.



It's not only rich Americans. Looks like Jack Ma may be a future resident as many of his colleagues have fled China to live there.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=11625054
*Chinese billionaire Jack Ma keen on buying a house in NZ*
China's richest man, Alibaba online shopping founder Jack Ma, says he'd like to buy a home in New Zealand.

Ma - who's worth around $50 billion - met with John Key in Beijing late yesterday.
Standing alongside the Prime Minister, he heaped praise on the country, which he says is loved by many Chinese.

*Ma says at least 20 of his colleagues in their 40s have retired to New Zealand.*

He says they all say it's the people and the beauty of the country that attracted them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marbella

greencard holders have families, properties etc. how can they bar them?


----------



## deckingraj

marbella said:


> greencard holders have families, properties etc. how can they bar them?


there is a saying...Devil lies in details...passing executive orders is one thing...implementing them is a different ball game...there are many such people who have kids here(american citizen)...so are they now going to kick out their won citizens because their parents happen to be from these 7 countries??


----------



## YeBeWarned

Why Ban Iran ? and Libya ? none of the country ever Try or Conspire to attack US ? I thought ISIS is Sunni and Iran is a Shia Majority .. Trump has gone nuts


----------



## Devil Soul

*Green card holders included in Trump ban: US Homeland Security*
REUTERS — PUBLISHED about 3 hours ago
WHATSAPP
 0 COMMENTS
 PRINT
People holding so-called green cards, making them legal permanent United States residents, are included in President Donald Trump's executive action temporarily barring people from seven Muslim-majority countries from entering the United States, a Department of Homeland security spokeswoman said on Saturday.

"It will bar green card holders," Gillian Christensen, acting Department of Homeland Security spokeswoman, said in an email.

US President Donald Trump signed a sweeping new executive order Friday to suspend refugee arrivals and impose tough new controls on travellers from seven Muslim countries.

Making good on one of his most controversial campaign promises, and to the horror of human rights groups, Trump said he was making America safe from “radical Islamic terrorists”.

ADVERTISEMENT
“This is big stuff,” he declared at the Pentagon, after signing an order entitled: “Protection of the nation from foreign terrorist entry into the United States.”

Trump's decree suspends the entire US refugee resettlement programme for at least 120 days while tough new vetting rules are established.

These new protocols will “ensure that those approved for refugee admission do not pose a threat to the security and welfare of the United States”. In addition, it specifically bars Syrian refugees from the US indefinitely, or until the president himself decides that they no longer pose a threat.

Meanwhile, no visas will be issued for 90 days to migrants or visitors from seven mainly-Muslim countries: Iran, Iraq, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria and Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

US is now laughing stock for world . Thanks to bigot TRUMP 

He was talking about 9/11 but forget that almost all of those attackers were from Saudia/UAE yet he ban poor people from iraq, syria and lebnaon whom they have destroyed already


----------



## Tiger Genie

All of you should stop beating your chests and the wailing. It is a temporary moratorium for a few days.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> US is now laughing stock for world . Thanks to bigot TRUMP


We've got a Loon in office, possibly a dictator in making, with control over some nukes and speaks and acts like Duterte.

That's very funny indeed.


----------



## somebozo

Horus said:


> Those seven countries should ban the US citizens.



US does not lose anything if they ban US citizens..those countries will lose a lot...!



WASHINGTON: People holding so-called green cards, making them legal permanent U.S. residents, are included in President Donald Trump´s executive action temporarily barring people from seven Muslim countries from entering the United States, a Department of Homeland security spokeswoman said on Saturday.


"It will bar green card holders," Gillian Christensen, acting Department of Homeland Security spokeswoman, said in an email.


----------



## libertad

This is a golden opportunity for the Muslim world to put aside their internal differences and unite to face off a bully. Pakistan, GCC, Turkey, Egypt and Indonesia should stand up for their brothers and say if you ban one of us you ban us all. Threaten to expel all US embassies and military bases, suspend all cooperation and of course Egypt should erase the border with Gaza allowing weapons or whatever to flow freely. If they did that this insult to the Muslim community would be quickly reversed and profusely apologized for. 

But alas, who am I kidding? The Muslim nations are too busy fighting each other so they'll continue to be played off one against the other and endure humiliation after humiliation. Useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Green card holders from Trump-restricted countries may not be allowed into US
By Pamela Brown and Eli Watkins, CNN

Updated 2347 GMT (0747 HKT) January 28, 2017


Anxiety over Trump in a California mosque

Muslim leader on why he spoke at Trump event

Conway: Being Muslim won't trigger screenings

3 mosques with many concerns about the rhetoric of 2016

Being Muslim and American in the year of Donald Trump

Donald Trump clarifies immigration ban

Watch Donald Trump evolve on banning Muslim immigration

Why the Muslim community in Minneapolis is worried

Donald Trump: Muslim ban 'is really a suggestion'

Detained Iraqi released from JFK airport

Trump: Travel ban working out very nicely

Wife separated from husband after Trump's ban

Understand Trump's refugee restrictions

Trump: US will prioritize Christian refugees

Syrian family arrives in US

Syrian refugee shares her American dream

Syrian girl reads letter to Trump

Khizr Khan on Trump's refugee ban

Anxiety over Trump in a California mosque

Muslim leader on why he spoke at Trump event

Conway: Being Muslim won't trigger screenings

3 mosques with many concerns about the rhetoric of 2016

Being Muslim and American in the year of Donald Trump

Donald Trump clarifies immigration ban

Watch Donald Trump evolve on banning Muslim immigration

Why the Muslim community in Minneapolis is worried

Donald Trump: Muslim ban 'is really a suggestion'

Detained Iraqi released from JFK airport

Trump: Travel ban working out very nicely

Wife separated from husband after Trump's ban

Understand Trump's refugee restrictions

Trump: US will prioritize Christian refugees

Syrian family arrives in US

Syrian refugee shares her American dream

Syrian girl reads letter to Trump

Khizr Khan on Trump's refugee ban
Story highlights
People from nations under Trump's temporary ban will not be allowed into the US even if they are lawful permanent residents
The nations are all predominantly Muslim
Washington (CNN)The US government will not automatically allow green card holders who traveled to countries placed under a temporary travel ban back into the United States, two sources familiar with the matter told CNN.

Instead, those travelers will have to apply for a waiver to the executive order that instituted the ban, the sources said. When they land, they will be taken into a secondary screening process to determine their eligibility.
The countries targeted by Trump's executive order include the Muslim-majority nations of Iran, Iraq, Libya, Somalia, Syria, Sudan and Yemen.
Executive orders: Read more
All of Trump's executive orders, memos and proclamations
Will the orders and actions stick?
How Trump's actions stack up against previous presidents
What Trump can and cannot do
What's the difference between and order and action?
Green card holders already overseas seeking to return to their homes in the US will be processed through a waiver authority that has already been established.
One official said there is a case-by-case admissions process and another said it is being done "expeditiously."
People from the seven countries who have green cards -- a government document granting permanent residence in the US -- should not leave the country because they may not be allowed back in the US, one source familiar with the matter said.
Trump's immigration ban sends shockwaves
There's been significant confusion over the precise terms of Trump's executive order since he signed it Friday afternoon, particularly over how it pertained to visa holders who are traveling and if any different treatment was afforded to green card holders.
Exemptions will be at the discretion of the Department of Homeland Security and the State Department, and criteria for exemptions include refugee status for religious minorities facing persecution, if denying admission would cause undue hardship or if not doing so would not pose a risk to the security or welfare of the US.
The ban and its impact
134 million banned from US
What the ba ban says: The full text
What to know about the restrictions
Legal battle begins
The ban's Christian focus
A family's plight just got more complicated
Bergen: Trump's big mistake
All of Trump's executive orders, memos and proclamations
Comparing Trump to previous presidents
Those traveling without a green card who landed in the United States after the order was signed would be detained and put back on a flight to their country of citizenship, an administration official told CNN.
Separately, Department of Homeland Security officials acknowledged people who were in the air would be detained upon arrival and put back on a plane to their home country. A couple dozen people were held overnight at US airports, an official familiar with the matter told CNN.
Two men who had been granted visas filed suit after being detained at John F. Kennedy International Airport in New York, although neither was a green card holder and instead entering under visas tied to their involvement with the US military in Iraq.
The Iranian Foreign Ministry said on Saturday it would ban travelers from the United States in response to Trump's temporary ban.
http://edition.cnn.com/2017/01/28/p...ban/index.html0950PMStoryLink&linkId=33888950


----------



## HannibalBarca

libertad said:


> This is a golden opportunity for the Muslim world to put aside their internal differences and unite to face off a bully. Pakistan, GCC, Turkey, Egypt and Indonesia should stand up for their brothers and say if you ban one of us you ban us all. Threaten to expel all US embassies and military bases, suspend all cooperation and of course Egypt should erase the border with Gaza allowing weapons or whatever to flow freely. If they did that this insult to the Muslim community would be quickly reversed and profusely apologized for.
> 
> But alas, who am I kidding? The Muslim nations are too busy fighting each other so they'll continue to be played off one against the other and endure humiliation after humiliation. Useless.



I was going to write a "dafuq u smoke today" and then i saw those last 2 lines...


----------



## F-22Raptor

Late Saturday, a federal judge in New York temporarily halted President Donald Trump’s sweeping executive order blocking the entry of Syrian refugees and imposing a de facto ban on travelers coming from several Muslim-majority countries.

The American Civil Liberties Union and refugee relief organizations had filed the action in federal court Saturday morning on behalf of two Iraqi nationals who were detained at John F. Kennedy International Airport in New York City, asking for a declaration that the order is unconstitutional and requesting an injunction to prevent its implementation.

The legal action named Trump in his official capacity as president, as well as the Department of Homeland Security and other high-ranking officials. Although temporary, it represents the first constitutional setback faced by the new administration.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/court-blocks-trump-refugee-ban_us_588d4b53e4b0b065cbbc6a6f


----------



## HannibalBarca

F-22Raptor said:


> Late Saturday, a federal judge in New York temporarily halted President Donald Trump’s sweeping executive order blocking the entry of Syrian refugees and imposing a de facto ban on travelers coming from several Muslim-majority countries.
> 
> The American Civil Liberties Union and refugee relief organizations had filed the action in federal court Saturday morning on behalf of two Iraqi nationals who were detained at John F. Kennedy International Airport in New York City, asking for a declaration that the order is unconstitutional and requesting an injunction to prevent its implementation.
> 
> The legal action named Trump in his official capacity as president, as well as the Department of Homeland Security and other high-ranking officials. Although temporary, it represents the first constitutional setback faced by the new administration.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/court-blocks-trump-refugee-ban_us_588d4b53e4b0b065cbbc6a6f


Make America great ... "we had a set back"...Again( to be continued)


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Trump thought it would be so easy.


----------



## ahojunk

| Sat Jan 28, 2017 | 9:23pm EST | Reuters
*Judge allows travelers who landed with visas to stay in country*


A federal judge in Brooklyn, New York issued an emergency stay on Saturday that temporarily blocks the U.S. government from sending people out of the country after they have landed at a U.S. airport with valid visas.

The American Civil Liberties Union estimates the stay will affect 100 to 200 people detained at U.S. airports or in transit, but government lawyers could not confirm that number.

The ruling by Judge Ann Donnelly of the U.S. District Court for the Eastern District of New York came during a hearing called after President Donald Trump issued an executive order blocking people from seven Muslim-majority from entering the United States and putting a temporary halt to refugee admissions.


(Reporting by Mica Rosenburg, Writing by Frank McGurty; Editing by Nick Zieminski)


********

_If they have valid visas, they should be allowed in._
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ziaulislam

deckingraj said:


> there is a saying...Devil lies in details...passing executive orders is one thing...implementing them is a different ball game...there are many such people who have kids here(american citizen)...so are they now going to kick out their won citizens because their parents happen to be from these 7 countries??


green card is not citizen, its like a prolonged visa/permanent residence as they call it, being on green card for 3-5 years transition you to a national, he cant block Americans


----------



## fallstuff

All the greencard holders will be let in on a case by case basis from the 7 countries.


----------



## Inception-06

Iran did put his own sanction as reaction on the US,the only country which try to challenge the US on this issue, tit for tat !

*Tehran to ban Americans from entering Iran in tit-for-tat move !*

http://www.dawn.com/news/1311287/tehran-to-ban-americans-from-entering-iran-in-tit-for-tat-move


----------



## T-72M1

Starlord said:


> Why Ban Iran ? and Libya ? none of the country ever Try or Conspire to attack US ? I thought ISIS is Sunni and Iran is a Shia Majority .. Trump has gone nuts


because Israel, Iran is about the only muslim country still fussing about Palestine and keep saying retarded stuff like they'll wipe Israel off the map besides funding Hamas and Hezbollah. Libya is a major source of the refugee influx into Europe.


----------



## Zibago

fallstuff said:


> All the greencard holders will be let in on a case by case basis from the 7 countries.


So you will discriminate against your own people now hmm


----------



## ahojunk

BUSINESS NEWS | Sat Jan 28, 2017 | 9:54pm EST | Reuters
*U.S. tech leaders sound alarm over Trump immigration order*

By Joseph Menn and Julia Love | SAN FRANCISCO

The *U.S. technology industry, a major employer of foreign workers,* hit back on Saturday at President Donald Trump's sudden executive order on immigration, with some leaders calling it immoral and un-American.

Trump's order temporarily bars citizens of seven majority-Muslim countries from entering the United States even if they hold valid visas or permanent residence permits, a move that caught many companies off-guard.

Netflix Inc Chief Executive Reed Hastings called it "a sad week" and added: "It is time to link arms together to protect American values of freedom and opportunity."

Apple Inc CEO Tim Cook sent a letter to employees saying Trump's order was "not a policy we support" and promised to help affected employees.

"We have reached out to the White House to explain the negative effect on our coworkers and our company," Cook added.

Elon Musk, the South African-born founder of Tesla and SpaceX who met recently with Trump, said on Twitter: "The blanket entry ban on citizens from certain primarily Muslim countries is not the best way to address the country’s challenges."

Airbnb co-founder and CEO Brian Chesky said: "Not allowing countries or refugees into America is not right and we must stand with those who are affected."

Airbnb will provide free housing to anyone not allowed into the United States, Chesky said.

Aaron Levie, the outspoken founder and CEO of online storage company Box Inc, said: "The executive order on immigration is immoral and antithetical to our values."

Friday's order could be a major headache for tech companies, potentially leaving employees stranded overseas and unable to return to the United States.

Alphabet Inc's Google urgently called back employees from overseas and told ones who might be affected by the ban not to leave the United States.

CEO Sundar Pichai said in an email to staff that more than 100 Google employees were affected by the order, according to a Google executive.

One Google employee of Iranian nationality with legal U.S. residency made it back to the United States just hours before the order took effect, the executive said.

"We're concerned about the impact of this order and any proposals that could impose restrictions on Googlers and their families, or that could create barriers to bringing great talent to the U.S.," Google said in a statement.

Microsoft Corp President and Chief Legal Officer Brad Smith said in a company-wide email posted on LinkedIn that 76 company employees were citizens of the seven countries in question and held U.S. work visas, and thus were directly affected by the order.

He said the company had not determined how many people with green cards, or permanent residence status, might be affected.

"As a company, Microsoft believes in a strong and balanced high-skilled immigration system," Smith said in the post. "We believe in the importance of protecting legitimate and law-abiding refugees whose very lives may be at stake in immigration proceedings."

Uber Technologies Inc [UBER.UL] CEO Travis Kalanick, who has faced criticism from some employees for participating in President Trump's business advisory council, said in a statement that the company would compensate drivers from the seven countries who might not be able to return to the United States for three months or more. He said the company knew of about a dozen affected employees.

"This ban will impact many innocent people - an issue that I will raise this coming Friday when I go to Washington for President Trump’s first business advisory group meeting," Kalanick said.

Facebook Inc CEO Mark Zuckerberg said in a post on Friday that was "concerned" about the order and voiced support for immigrants.


(Reporting by Joseph Menn, Julia Love and Kristina Cook; Writing by Jonathan Weber; Editing by Alan Crosby, Bill Rigby and Nick Zieminski)


*******

_Regardless of where these technical guys are from, if they have valid visas or green cards they should be allowed to return.
Otherwise it may cause unnecessary disruptions to these tech companies._
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

ahojunk said:


> _Regardless of where these technical guys are from, if they have valid visas they should be allowed to return.
> Otherwise it may cause unnecessary disruptions to these tech companies._


----------



## Manidabest

well they have right to protect their country and they did what was necessary but the question is is American their country ??? or isnt trump is a son of a european immigrant migrated to the land of native americans???


----------



## HannibalBarca

Manidabest said:


> well they have right to protect their country and they did what was necessary but the question is is American their country ??? or isnt trump is a son of a european immigrant migrated to the land of native americans???


So if i sign a paper saying that pakistanis are not allowed for Hajj this year bc of security ( bc they are " maybe " terrorist") would i be in my right?


----------



## Manidabest

HannibalBarca said:


> So if i sign a paper saying that pakistanis are not allowed for Hajj this year bc of security ( bc they are " maybe " terrorist") would i be in my right?



well brother u r confusing the topic ... Hajj is a religious duty nobody can stop any muslim for that also there is only one Kaba ... but you have to understand why non muslims are not allowed to enter Makkah?? not because they r non muslims only but for security purpose as well .... this guy has a right to protect his people .. if our leaders are not good enough to protect their citizen rights then we shudnt blame others ...


----------



## HannibalBarca

Manidabest said:


> well brother u r confusing the topic ... Hajj is a religious duty nobody can stop any muslim for that also there is only one Kaba ... but you have to understand why non muslims are not allowed to enter Makkah?? not because they r non muslims only but for security purpose as well .... this guy has a right to protect his people .. if our leaders are not good enough to protect their citizen rights then we shudnt blame others ...


You see, the problem is not security, but trump use that instead of using "the real" word of it, trump do not want muslim, since he's accepting only "christian" refugees... . The thing used for hajj was to give you the absurdityof his statement. And then those asking why not all muslim countries then, if he doens't want muslims... well it's simple, one part of the muslims have power the other not... . This has nothing to do with security, it's just hate and politics. if he want to protect his country then he should start banning afghanistans , pakistans, few in the golf, yemen and even north africa...


----------



## bdslph

what trump did no countries should do this


----------



## Manidabest

HannibalBarca said:


> You see, the problem is not security, but trump use that instead of using "the real" word of it, trump do not want muslim, since he's accepting only "christian" refugees... . The thing used for hajj was to give you the absurdityof his statement. And then those asking why not all muslim countries then, if he doens't want muslims... well it's simple, one part of the muslims have power the other not... . This has nothing to do with security, it's just hate and politics. if he want to protect his country then he should start banning afghanistans , pakistans, few in the golf, yemen and even north africa...



well u r 100% true that he hates muslims and some muslim countries r strong etc but the question i always ask my fellow muslims do we muslims treat ethnic minorities nicely??? ask those minorities who r living in muslim majority countries. we muslims dont treat fellow muslims of other ethnicity nicely. what trump did was seen right by his people and he got the votes for that and he got majority votes so we should get over it ...


----------



## my2cents

Horus said:


> Those seven countries should ban the US citizens.



''Tit for Tat'' but what is about these countries that US is afraid off. It is the potential terrorist sneaking in to destroy America.


----------



## Zibago

Fenrir said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825471655216549892
> Remember, there are plenty of people who accept immigrants, migrants and refugees from all nations too. It's not just those who want to turn them away.
> 
> *...*
> 
> I also changed the title of this thread, merged several others and going forwards we'll be using one dedicated thread for all news regarding the "Executive Order - Protecting the Nation from Terrorist Attacks by Foreign Nationals" - or in plain text, Trump's order barring the movements of persons from 7 nations.
> 
> This thread will be "stickied" until deemed no longer necessary.


The troubling part started when he even included greecard holders in the ban this is beginning of something big maybe he will start a registry of people from Muslim majority countries 
I think its better maybe in future no stupid Muslim will ever get America involved in their national issues


----------



## untitled

Zibago said:


> So you will discriminate against your own people now hmm


Green card holders are not US citizens technically. They are just non citizens with the least restrictions on them as compared to other visa holding visitors.

Having said that grouping them with refugees and other aliens is plain wrong.


----------



## ahojunk

WORLD NEWS | Sat Jan 28, 2017 | 10:33pm EST | Reuters
*Green card holders will need additional screening: White House*


U.S. green card holders will require additional screening before they can return to the United States, the White House said on Saturday.

Earlier, a Department of Homeland Security official said people holding green cards, making them legal permanent U.S. residents, were included in President Donald Trump's executive action temporarily barring people from seven Muslim-majority countries from entering the United States.

"It will bar green card holders," Gillian Christensen, acting Department of Homeland Security spokeswoman, said in an email.

A senior White House official later sought to clarify the situation, saying green card holders who had left the United States and wanted to return would have to visit a U.S. embassy or consulate to undergo additional screening.

"You will be allowed to re-enter the United States pending a routine rescreening," the official said.


(Reporting by Doina Chiacu; Editing by Alan Crosby and Paul Tait)


********

_This "extreme vetting" is crazy. It should not be applied to Green card holders._
.


----------



## Mugwop

A US judge has issued a temporary halt to the deportation of visa holders or refugees stranded at airports following President Trump's executive order.

The American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU) filed a case in response to the order issued on Friday.

The ACLU estimates that between 100 and 200 people are being detained at airports or in transit.

Thousands of people have been protesting at US airports over Mr Trump's clampdown on immigration.

His executive order halted the entire US refugee programme and also instituted a 90-day travel ban for nationals from Iran, Iraq, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria and Yemen.

Those who were already mid-flight were detained on arrival - even if they held valid US visas or other immigration permits.

On Saturday, Mr Trump told reporters: "It's working out very nicely. You see it at the airports, you see it all over."

Other executive orders issued by Mr Trump on Saturday were:


A ban on administration officials ever lobbying on behalf of a foreign government
An order to Defense Secretary Jim Mattis to come up with a plan within 30 days to defeat so-called Islamic State
Restructuring the National Security Council with a key role for senior strategist Steve Bannon
*Irreparable injury'*
The ruling, from federal Judge Ann Donnelly, in New York, prevented the removal from the US of people with approved refugee applications, valid visas, and "other individuals... legally authorised to enter the United States".

The emergency ruling also said there was a risk of "substantial and irreparable injury" to those affected.

Her ruling is not on the constitutionality of Mr Trump's executive order. What will happen to those still held at airports remains unclear. 
The feeling of injustice is so big, and this ban is so demeaning! Shame!" - Syrian scientist working on skin cancer research and living in Germany who now finds she cannot travel to Philadelphia in February to visit colleagues.

"Dreams shattered" - cardiology fellow from Jordan whose Syrian wife's family cannot come to visit in the US.

"We may try our chances with other countries" - Iranian professional in Washington DC, whose wife is now stuck in Iran.

US entry ban victims vent fury

Early on Sunday, the Department of Homeland Security said it would comply with judicial rulings but would continue to enforce Mr Trump's order.

The case was brought early on Saturday on behalf of two Iraqi men detained at JFK Airport in New York.

One worked for the US military in Iraq. The other is married to a former US military contract employee.

Both have now been released. Another court hearing is set for February. 





Lee Gelernt, deputy legal director of the Immigrants Rights Project, who argued the case in court said that some people had been threatened with being "put back on a plane" later on Saturday.

Mr Gelernt also said the judge had ordered the government to provide a list of names of those detained under the order.

Judges elsewhere in the US have also ruled on the issue:


In Boston, a judge decided two Iranian nationals, professors at the University of Massachusetts, should be released from detention at Logan International Airport

An order issued in Virginia banned, for seven days, the deportation of green card holders held at Dulles Airport and ordered the authorities to allow access to lawyers

A Seattle judge issued an emergency stay of removal from the US for two people
Criticism of Mr Trump's decision has been growing louder outside the US.

Iran is threatening a reciprocal ban on US citizens entering the country.

Chancellor Angela Merkel of Germany issued a statement saying "even the necessary, determined fight against terrorism does not justify placing people of a certain origin or belief under general suspicion".

A spokesperson for UK PM Theresa May said she "did not agree" with the restrictions, and French independent presidential candidate Emmanuel Macron tweeted: "I stand with the people fleeing war and persecution". 

Protesters shouted "let them in" at demonstrations at New York's JFK Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

@ sadists on this forum who used to cheer for trump

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rocketfish

good to hear


----------



## Hyde

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825580660337283073

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cocomo

Mugwop said:


> @ sadists on this forum who used to cheer for trump


Can trump challenge this ruling legally like in supreme court or somewhere?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Mugwop said:


> @ sadists on this forum who used to cheer for trump


But same people from these banned countries will involve in negative activities there and They will abuse their culture and vulgarity, and more attacks to come in night clubs and attacks on other organizers for controversial events .
I think Supreme Court should not interfere on government decision. All institutions should work independently and should not interfere in each other matter.


----------



## nightingale

Trump is just trying to make his supporters happy . I wonder if he really cares about deportations . 
Anyways Canada welcomes you all immigrants


----------



## Mugwop

Peaceful Civilian said:


> But same people from these banned countries will involve in negative activities there and They will abuse their culture and vulgarity, and more attacks to come in night clubs and attacks on other organizers for controversial events .
> I think Supreme Court should not interfere on government decision. All institutions should work independently and should not interfere in each other matter.


Kudos to supreme court no one wants Dictatorship 



nightRider said:


> Can trump challenge this ruling legally like in supreme court or somewhere?


He can try


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825736193627168768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

He would have a diplomatic passport.


----------



## deckingraj

ziaulislam said:


> green card is not citizen, its like a prolonged visa/permanent residence as they call it, being on green card for 3-5 years transition you to a national, he cant block Americans



http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...een-card-holders-dhs/articleshow/56846843.cms

Of-course...that is why said devil lies in details...



ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825736193627168768


ummm not making sense...he is canadian citizen no??


----------



## Vassnti

Zaki said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825580660337283073


Dang never thought I would like something from a kardasian but so true

Based on CDC 2015 figures they should be banning Californians and Texans, over 3000 guns deaths each


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Just a couple of Trump fans.


----------



## somebozo

*Statement Regarding Recent Executive Order Concerning Extreme Vetting*

“America is a proud nation of immigrants and we will continue to show compassion to those fleeing oppression, but we will do so while protecting our own citizens and border. America has always been the land of the free and home of the brave.

We will keep it free and keep it safe, as the media knows, but refuses to say. My policy is similar to what President Obama did in 2011 when he banned visas for refugees from Iraq for six months. The seven countries named in the Executive Order are the same countries previously identified by the Obama administration as sources of terror. To be clear, this is not a Muslim ban, as the media is falsely reporting.

This is not about religion - this is about terror and keeping our country safe. There are over 40 different countries worldwide that are majority Muslim that are not affected by this order. We will again be issuing visas to all countries once we are sure we have reviewed and implemented the most secure policies over the next 90 days.

I have tremendous feeling for the people involved in this horrific humanitarian crisis in Syria. My first priority will always be to protect and serve our country, but as President I will find ways to help all those who are suffering.”



ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825736193627168768



Good going...Canada is next destination ISIS!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

All those refugees can now go to neighboring Muslim countries.


----------



## Desert Fox

LeGenD said:


> People jumping to conclusions. And I really don't get this fetish for demise of US as if the country is some piece of paper that can be easily shredded. This entire world will perish one day. Worry about the future of yours.
> 
> More importantly, developments like the one mentioned in this thread are temporary and represent emergency measures. People should start using some common sense. Learn a thing or two about _conflict management_. Terrorist incidents continue to occur in US from time-to-time and they are adopting measures to combat it. In-fact, Pakistan should have taken a similar step years ago because the country is plagued with menace of terrorism and a large number of militants turned out to be foreigners.
> 
> Now, coming to the main point; Donald Trump is a man of his word. A slap on the face of those who were thinking that he was joking all along during his election campaign. This is the hallmark of being a true leader; he respects the sentiments of those who elect him and he delivers when he has the chance.
> 
> A large number of seasoned politicians don't have the spine to do stuff what Trump managed to in a span of just 2 days. This guy will fix America like he promised but he didn't assert that this would be a walk-in-the-park experience for him and his country. Fixing the economy is a long-term objective and jitters are expected along the way.
> 
> And Americans don't give a shit about being world policeman at personal level. This role is tainted and controversial.


Precisely! Thank you for this post.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

In all honesty the chance of a Terrorist applying for green card or visa for is far less,
they could just come from Mexico into USA , inside a Truck much easy process.

Even the wall is generally not that secure which he has proposed





It is normally the peaceful folks or refugee or new travellers who are following all the rules and regulations in place which mind you takes a good 2-3 hours checks already since 2001

Plus , you know Mexico does sell some really high quality ladders





And obviously we should never undermine the good old , plank and 2 guys






I mean not to scare anyone but , anyone who wants to get in would get in anyways






Once the wall has few handles almost anyone can climb really easy






I mean really when was the last time a Terrorist was waiting in line for 3-4 hours to get their paperwork checked which have already been validated by 10 officials weeks ago


And those desert rabbits you know how they treat walls





And the good old hole in wall






Most of the questionable people don't have a state approved stamp on their visa or they don't hold a valid visa. Generally these figures don't have any documentation


Quite a bizzare ban on people inside USA ? and confirmed refugees


----------



## Solomon2

It's tough for me to believe that many restrictions can be placed on green card holders in the U.S.. It would be fantastically disruptive of many people's lives, maybe even the nation's economy.

On the other hand, I can't be wholly surprised by Trump's order limiting the re-entry of green card holders, students, etc. who are currently outside the U.S. Recall that Bush II also issued such restrictions.


----------



## Solomon2

*‘American values are at stake’: Barack Obama ‘heartened’ by resistance to Donald Trump*

Yahoo News January 30, 2017




President Obama holds a year-end press conference addressing email hacking and cyber security at The White House on December 16, 2016 in Washington, DC. (Photo: Leigh Vogel/WireImage)
Former President Barack Obama broke his post-presidential silence on Monday, issuing a cautious statement about President Trump’s travel ban and the protests against it.


Kevin Lewis, a spokesperson for Obama, released a statement on behalf of the former president praising the protesters for exercising their constitutional right of assembly and rejecting the notion that his anti-terrorism vetting policies resemble Trump’s.

It is Obama’s first public statement since leaving office Jan. 20:



“President Obama is heartened by the level of engagement taking place in communities around the country. In his final official speech as President, he spoke about the important role of citizen and how all Americans have a responsibility to be the guardians of our democracy — not just during an election but every day.



Citizens exercising their Constitutional right to assemble, organize and have their voices heard by their elected officials is exactly what we expect to see when American values are at stake.



With regard to comparisons to President Obama’s foreign policy decisions, as we’ve heard before, the President fundamentally disagrees with the notion of discriminating against individuals because of their faith or religion.”



The political and personal differences between Obama and Trump are well known. Obama was highly critical of Trump’s policy proposals during the general election but indicated his intention to facilitate a peaceful transfer of power — widely considered a hallmark of American democracy — and offer his guidance as needed.

Obama has cited former President George W. Bush’s graciousness to his incoming administration despite their political differences as an example he sought to follow. Bush famously avoided criticizing Obama publicly, though his vice president, Dick Cheney, frequently blasted the president during television and print interviews.


Among them, he said, are “systematic discrimination,” voter suppression, “institutional efforts to silence dissent or the press” and the deportation of children who immigrated into the country illegally with their parents.
____________
_
Solomon2 comment_: usually a former president refrains from criticizing the actions taken by his successor. Obama broke that tradition in less than ten days. No class _at all._



Zibago said:


> The troubling part started when he even included greecard holders in the ban this is beginning of something big maybe he will start a registry of people from Muslim majority countries


There WAS a sort-of registry, but Obama ordered it deleted last month! 

Just to make everyone's lives under Trump harder. You realize there wouldn't be such a need for today's "blanket" ban if the registry was kept, don't you?


----------



## pak-marine

Bravo Americans "those who stood against Trump " !! & Those pakistanis bashing Trump and his policies should look into their character how many of you stood up & protested for {forget the terrorist attacks in rest of the world (be it any type) } when savages killed our own blood christians , ahmedi muslims etc etc .. ?? None except handful dared standing up to the savagery

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cocomo

*Acting Attorney General Blocks Department Of Justice From Defending Trump’s Ban*
By Sean Colarossi on Mon, Jan 30th, 2017 at 7:30 pm

"The Department of Justice will not present arguments in defense of the executive order, unless and until I become convinced that it is appropriate to do so."


✔@jimsciutto
First on CNN: Under acting Atty Gen Sally Yates (an Obama appointee), DOJ will not defend executive order on #TrumpTravelBan - @evanperez
4:26 AM - 31 Jan 2017


In a letter to the Justice Department, Yates wrote: “I am responsible for ensuring that the positions we take in court remain consistent with this institution’s solemn obligation to always seek justice and stand for what is right.”

“At present,” she added, “I am not convinced that the defense of the executive order is consistent with these responsibilities nor am I convinced that the executive order is lawful.”

Unfortunately, Yates is a holdover from the Obama administration and will only be serving until Trump’s attorney general nominee, Sen. Jeff Sessions, is confirmed. Her decision to take a tough stance against the new president’s unpopular ban is likely to renew calls by Democrats to hold up the Sessions confirmation process as long as possible – even though Sessions is ultimately likely to be approved.

It’s also likely to motivate Republicans to push through Sessions’ confirmation as quickly as possible – or even fire Yates immediately, which Trump has the power to do.

The problem with forcing her to resign before confirming her replacement, as the New York Times notes, is that “she is the only one authorized to sign foreign surveillance warrants, an essential function at the department.”

Still, for the short time Yates has left as acting attorney general, Americans can find some comfort in knowing that their Department of Justice will not be defending Trump’s ban.

“For as long as I am the acting attorney general,” Yates wrote, “The Department of Justice will not present arguments in defense of the executive order, unless and until I become convinced that it is appropriate to do so.”


----------



## somebozo

pak-marine said:


> Bravo Americans "those who stood against Trump " !! & Those pakistanis bashing Trump and his policies should look into their character how many of you stood up & protested for {forget the terrorist attacks in rest of the world (be it any type) } when savages killed our own blood christians , ahmedi muslims etc etc .. ?? None except handful dared standing up to the savagery



And even they got silenced by majority


----------



## cocomo

There is astonishing similarity with whats happening in America with Trump - Bannon and in India Modi - Doval. Here is Bannon talking about creating Akhand America using far right Christians.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825622046453424129


----------



## T-72M1




----------



## Solomon2

Mugwop said:


> A US judge has issued a temporary halt to the deportation of visa holders or refugees stranded at airports following President Trump's executive order -



*President Trump's Immigration Ban is Magnificently Right*





BY DAVID P. GOLDMAN JANUARY 28, 2017





President Trump kicked over a hornet's nest by imposing a 90-day ban on immigration from selected Muslim countries in keeping with his campaign pledges. Andrew McCarthy, the federal prosecutor who convicted the blind sheikh and his accomplices of the first World Trade Center bombing, explains why the ban is legal--despite a federal judge's restraining order against implementation of the order. I'll leave it to the legal experts to explain why this is yet another outrageous abuse of power by the judiciary.

The legal issues will be sorted out soon enough. It's the right policy, despite liberal whining and some conservative complaints.

The liberals claim that the immigration halt will convince Muslims that the U.S. administration isn't fighting ISIS and other terrorists, but Muslims as a religious group. Some conservatives, e.g. Walter Russell Mead, call it "callous." The latter characterization is misleading. It is callous towards individual Muslims but merciful to American citizens, who have the right to go about their business without fear of mass terrorist attacks. In Europe, the elites accept a certain level of terrorism as the cost of doing business, and the people grudgingly accept it. Americans don't see why they should sacrifice their safety or sense of security to accommodate the hurt feelings of other people. Prof. Mead compares this to America's refusal to accept Jewish immigrants during the Holocaust. I respect Mead, but I find the comparison offensive: How many Jewish refugees from Hitler murdered civilians at random (the answer is, not one)?

As for the argument that the measure will alienate Muslims, precisely the opposite is true. Many Muslim governments, institutions, and individuals do not actively support terrorism, but tolerate it. Active terrorists are a small minority, but they swim in a sea of broader Muslim opinion that sympathizes with terrorists like Hamas in Gaza or Hezbollah in Lebanon.





The last time the Pew Institute surveyed Muslim opinion about Hezbollah and Hamas (in 2010), it found majorities or very large minorities in support of these terrorists in most of the largest Muslim countries. In the United States, the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR)--founded by the pro-Hamas Islamic Association for Palestine--routinely denounces acts of terror on American soil, but has never once criticized Hamas terrorism in the Middle East.

The Obama administration and the Bush administration hoped to persuade Islamist extremists like the Muslim Brotherhood (of which Hamas is the Palestinian branch) to change their spots and turn peaceful. That didn't work.

The alternative is to serve notice on Muslim governments: If they don't crack down on terrorists and their supporters, we won't let their citizens into the United States until we find ways to vet entrants ourselves.

The terrorists have been winning the intelligence war because a very large number of Muslims fear the terrorists more than they do the counterterrorism efforts of the United States and other Western governments. The terrorists infest Muslim communities and operate like a gangland protection racket. It is dangerous to stand up to them. This will change when Muslims fear the U.S. government more than they fear the terrorists.

Is that cruel? Of course. The world is cruel, but its cruelty is not of our making. The first duty of the U.S. government is to show kindness to prospective American victims of terrorism. And it's great to have a president with the guts to do something about it.


----------



## T-72M1

cocomo said:


> There is astonishing similarity with whats happening in America with Trump - Bannon and in India Modi - Doval. Here is Bannon talking about creating Akhand America using far right Christians.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825622046453424129


India and the US are two completely different people, societies/cultures and countries but I do see a few parallels in the political scene. Amit Shah is probably closer to Bannon in that role than Doval.






this thread is to do with US politics and Trump's immigration thing, but you can find a couple of interesting bits about Indian politics here and here.


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Solomon2 said:


> *President Trump's Immigration Ban is Magnificently Right*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BY DAVID P. GOLDMAN JANUARY 28, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump kicked over a hornet's nest by imposing a 90-day ban on immigration from selected Muslim countries in keeping with his campaign pledges. Andrew McCarthy, the federal prosecutor who convicted the blind sheikh and his accomplices of the first World Trade Center bombing, explains why the ban is legal--despite a federal judge's restraining order against implementation of the order. I'll leave it to the legal experts to explain why this is yet another outrageous abuse of power by the judiciary.
> 
> The legal issues will be sorted out soon enough. It's the right policy, despite liberal whining and some conservative complaints.
> 
> The liberals claim that the immigration halt will convince Muslims that the U.S. administration isn't fighting ISIS and other terrorists, but Muslims as a religious group. Some conservatives, e.g. Walter Russell Mead, call it "callous." The latter characterization is misleading. It is callous towards individual Muslims but merciful to American citizens, who have the right to go about their business without fear of mass terrorist attacks. In Europe, the elites accept a certain level of terrorism as the cost of doing business, and the people grudgingly accept it. Americans don't see why they should sacrifice their safety or sense of security to accommodate the hurt feelings of other people. Prof. Mead compares this to America's refusal to accept Jewish immigrants during the Holocaust. I respect Mead, but I find the comparison offensive: How many Jewish refugees from Hitler murdered civilians at random (the answer is, not one)?
> 
> As for the argument that the measure will alienate Muslims, precisely the opposite is true. Many Muslim governments, institutions, and individuals do not actively support terrorism, but tolerate it. Active terrorists are a small minority, but they swim in a sea of broader Muslim opinion that sympathizes with terrorists like Hamas in Gaza or Hezbollah in Lebanon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time the Pew Institute surveyed Muslim opinion about Hezbollah and Hamas (in 2010), it found majorities or very large minorities in support of these terrorists in most of the largest Muslim countries. In the United States, the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR)--founded by the pro-Hamas Islamic Association for Palestine--routinely denounces acts of terror on American soil, but has never once criticized Hamas terrorism in the Middle East.
> 
> The Obama administration and the Bush administration hoped to persuade Islamist extremists like the Muslim Brotherhood (of which Hamas is the Palestinian branch) to change their spots and turn peaceful. That didn't work.
> 
> The alternative is to serve notice on Muslim governments: If they don't crack down on terrorists and their supporters, we won't let their citizens into the United States until we find ways to vet entrants ourselves.
> 
> The terrorists have been winning the intelligence war because a very large number of Muslims fear the terrorists more than they do the counterterrorism efforts of the United States and other Western governments. The terrorists infest Muslim communities and operate like a gangland protection racket. It is dangerous to stand up to them. This will change when Muslims fear the U.S. government more than they fear the terrorists.
> 
> Is that cruel? Of course. The world is cruel, but its cruelty is not of our making. The first duty of the U.S. government is to show kindness to prospective American victims of terrorism. And it's great to have a president with the guts to do something about it.



WOW how stupid do you have to be to believe this bullshit?


----------



## Solomon2

EgyptianAmerican said:


> WOW how stupid do you have to be to believe this bullshit?


What part are you referring to? Is it the part about how Pakistanis are less likely to support extremists than Muslims in other countries? Is that what you are calling "bullsh-t"?


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Solomon2 said:


> What part are you referring to? Is it the part about how Pakistanis are less likely to support extremists than Muslims in other countries? Is that what you are calling "bullsh-t"?






Solomon2 said:


> The latter characterization is misleading. It is callous towards individual Muslims but merciful to American citizens, who have the right to go about their business without fear of mass terrorist attacks.






Solomon2 said:


> In Europe, the elites accept a certain level of terrorism as the cost of doing business, and the people grudgingly accept it. Americans don't see why they should sacrifice their safety or sense of security to accommodate the hurt feelings of other people.





Solomon2 said:


> As for the argument that the measure will alienate Muslims, precisely the opposite is true. Many Muslim governments, institutions, and individuals do not actively support terrorism, but tolerate it. Active terrorists are a small minority, but they swim in a sea of broader Muslim opinion that sympathizes with terrorists like Hamas in Gaza or Hezbollah in Lebanon.






Solomon2 said:


> The alternative is to serve notice on Muslim governments: If they don't crack down on terrorists and their supporters, we won't let their citizens into the United States until we find ways to vet entrants ourselves.





Solomon2 said:


> The terrorists have been winning the intelligence war because a very large number of Muslims fear the terrorists more than they do the counterterrorism efforts of the United States and other Western governments. The terrorists infest Muslim communities and operate like a gangland protection racket. It is dangerous to stand up to them. This will change when Muslims fear the U.S. government more than they fear the terrorists.



You never mentioned Pakistanis. Are you illiterate?


----------



## Solomon2

EgyptianAmerican said:


> You never mentioned Pakistanis. Are you illiterate?


_*Of course I'm illiterate!* _That's why I provided a TABLE!


----------



## Nilgiri

Oh the larger conversation is this thread, cool. Let me join it:

https://pjmedia.com/trending/2017/0...rary-ban-on-immigrants-from-terrorist-havens/


----------



## TooRave

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1457073920969523





Despite nationwide protests and several major Republican figures speaking out against President Trump’s controversial travel ban, a new poll has revealed that more Americans actually support the ban than oppose it.
A Reuters/Ipsos opinion poll released on Tuesday found that 49 percent of Americans approved of the executive order to ban citizens from seven mostly Muslim countries from entering the US. Forty-one percent disapproved.

Some 53 percent of Democrats said they _“strongly disagree”_ with the decision. They were also more than three times as likely as Republicans to say that the US _“should continue to take in immigrants and refugees.”_





© Reuters
Meanwhile, 51 percent of Republicans said they _“strongly agree”_ with the ban, and were more than three times as likely to agree that _“banning people from Muslim countries is necessary to prevent terrorism.”_

Thirty-one percent of respondents said the ban made them feel safer, compared to 26 percent who said it made them feel less safe. Forty-three percent said they _“didn’t know.”_

Republicans were more likely to say the ban made them feel safer, at 58 percent, while only 10 percent of Democrats felt the same.

Read more


Lawsuits pile up against Trump travel ban and anti-sanctuary city executive orders
When asked whether the US should welcome Christian refugees, but not Muslim ones, 72 percent of Democrats disagreed, compared to 45 percent of Republicans.

And finally, 68 percent of Republicans agreed that the travel ban is setting a _“good example”_ of how to confront terrorism, while 70 percent of Democrats said it’s a bad example.

The poll comes amid worldwide protests of Trump’s executive order, which suspends the admission of citizens from Iran, Iraq, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria, and Yemen for 120 days.

UN human rights experts said on Wednesday that the ban contravenes international law and could have devastating effects for those at risk of facing inhumane treatment in their home countries.

_"Such an order is clearly discriminatory based on one’s nationality and leads to increased stigmatization of Muslim communities,"_ the experts said in a statement, as quoted by Reuters.

_"Recent US policy on immigration also risks people being returned, without proper individual assessments and asylum procedures, to places in which they risk being subjected to torture and other cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment, in direct contravention of international humanitarian and human rights laws which uphold the principle of non-refoulement,"_ they added.

The ban has also been widely criticized by Democrats, as well as several Republicans, including senators John McCain (AZ) and Lindsey Graham (SC).

_“This executive order sends a signal, intended or not, that America does not want Muslims coming into our country,”_ the senators said in a joint statement.

Meanwhile, Trump has denied allegations that the ban targets Muslims because of their faith, but is rather intended to keep people out of the US from countries afflicted by terrorism who could pose a threat.

_“This is not about religion,”_ Trump said in a Friday statement. _“This is about terror and keeping our country safe.”_

The Reuters/Ispos poll, which was conducted online on January 30-31, surveyed 1,201 people from all 50 states, including 453 Democrats and 478 Republicans. It has a margin of error of three percentage points for the entire sample and five percentage points for Democrats and Republicans.

https://www.rt.com/usa/375923-trump-travel-ban-poll/


----------



## YeBeWarned

Republican Trash .. just like their President

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Starlord said:


> Republican Trash .. just like their President



Definitely, they'll come up with as Putin and Trump are best buddies...So, just helping out their buddy, who is finding himself and leading his country into pure mess...


----------



## James-bond

Welcome to democracy.............. united 50% citizens will decide 100% country wo/men future.Hope we get Trump like figure in India too unlike softy Modi


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

I'm sure most people want to see a ban on refugees. If we really want more people in we should limit it to degreed professionals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*US federal judge blocks Trump's travel ban; White House to appeal*
Home / World / US federal judge blocks Trump's travel ban; White House to appeal
By REUTERS
February 04, 2017
Latest : World

0
0







SEATTLE/BOSTON: A Seattle federal judge on Friday put a nationwide block on U.S. President Donald Trump's week-old executive order that had temporarily barred refugees and nationals from seven countries from entering the United States.

The judge's temporary restraining order represents a major setback for Trump's action, though the White House said late Friday that it believed the ban to be "lawful and appropriate" and that the U.S. Department of Justice would file an emergency appeal.

Still, just hours after the ruling, U.S. Customs and Border Protection told airlines they could board travelers who had been affected by the ban.

Trump's Jan. 27 order caused chaos at airports across the United States last week as some citizens from Iran, Iraq, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria and Yemen were denied entry. Virtually all refugees were also barred, upending the lives of thousands of people who had spent years seeking asylum in the U.S.

The State Department said Friday that almost 60,000 visas were suspended in the wake of Trump's order; it was not clear Friday night whether that suspension was automatically revoked or what travelers with such visas might confront at U.S. airports.

While a number of lawsuits have been filed over Trump's action, the Washington state lawsuit was the first to test the broad constitutionality of the executive order. Judge James Robart, a George W. Bush appointee, explicitly made his ruling apply across the country, while other judges facing similar cases have so far issued orders concerning only specific individuals.

The challenge in Seattle was brought by the state of Washington and later joined by the state of Minnesota. The judge ruled that the states have legal standing to sue, which could help Democratic attorneys general take on Trump in court on issues beyond immigration.

Washington's case was based on claims that the state had suffered harm from the travel ban, for example students and faculty at state-funded universities being stranded overseas. Amazon.com and Expedia, both based in Washington state, had supported the lawsuit, asserting that the travel restrictions harmed their businesses.

Tech companies, which rely on talent from around the world, have been increasingly outspoken in their opposition to the Trump administration's anti-immigrant policies.

Judge Robart probed a Justice Department lawyer on what he called the "litany of harms” suffered by Washington state’s universities, and also questioned the administration's use of the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks on the United States as a justification for the ban.

Robart said no attacks had been carried out on U.S. soil by individuals from the seven countries affected by the travel ban since that assault. For Trump’s order to be constitutional, Robart said, it had to be “based in fact, as opposed to fiction.”

"OUTRAGEOUS ORDER"

The White House said it would file an appeal as soon as possible.

“At the earliest possible time, the Department of Justice intends to file an emergency stay of this outrageous order and defend the executive order of the president, which we believe is lawful and appropriate,” the White House said in a statement.

"The president’s order is intended to protect the homeland and he has the constitutional authority and responsibility to protect the American people."

Washington Governor Jay Inslee celebrated the decision as a victory for the state, adding: "No person - not even the president - is above the law."

The judge's decision was welcomed by groups protesting the ban.

“This order demonstrates that federal judges throughout the country are seeing the serious constitutional problems with this order,” said Nicholas Espiritu, a staff attorney at the National Immigration Law Center.

Eric Ferrero, Amnesty International USA spokesman, lauded the short-term relief provided by the order but added: "Congress must step in and block this unlawful ban for good."

But the fluid legal situation was illustrated by the fact that Robart's ruling came just hours after a federal judge in Boston declined to extend a temporary restraining order allowing some immigrants into the United States from countries affected by Trump's three-month ban.

A Reuters poll earlier this week indicated that the immigration ban has popular support, with 49 percent of Americans agreeing with the order and 41 percent disagreeing. Some 53 percent of Democrats said they "strongly disagree" with Trump's action while 51 percent of Republicans said they "strongly agree."

At least one company, the ride-hailing giant Uber, was moving quickly Friday night to take advantage of the ruling.

CEO Travis Kalanick, who quit Trump's business advisory council this week in the face of a fierce backlash from Uber customers and the company's many immigrant drivers, said on Twitter: "We have a team of in-house attorneys who’ve been working night & day to get U.S. resident drivers & stranded families back into country.

"I just chatted with our head of litigation Angela, who’s buying a whole bunch of airline tickets ASAP!! #homecoming #fingerscrossed"

FOUR STATES IN COURT

The decision in Washington state came at the end of a day of furious legal activity around the country over the immigration ban. The Trump administration has justified its actions on national security grounds, but opponents have labeled it an unconstitutional order targeting people based on religious beliefs.

In Boston, U.S. District Judge Nathan Gorton expressed skepticism during oral arguments about a civil rights group's claim that Trump's order represented religious discrimination, before declining to extend the restraining order.

U.S. District Judge Leonie Brinkema in Alexandria, Virginia, ordered the federal government to give the state a list by Thursday of "all persons who have been denied entry to or removed from the United States."

The state of Hawaii on Friday also filed a lawsuit alleging that the order is unconstitutional and asking the court to block the order across the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

That is why US still have Hope ..


----------



## VCheng

Due process at work.


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*US President Donald Trump has vowed to overturn a legal ruling which suspended his ban on travellers from seven mainly Muslim countries.*

*He described federal judge James Robart as a "so-called" justice whose "ridiculous" opinion "essentially takes law-enforcement away from" the US.*

Judge Robart ruled on Friday there were grounds to challenge the ban.

A number of airlines have said they are allowing nationals targeted by the ban to board flights to America.


Trump border policy: Who's affected?

US entry ban victims vent fury

Trump border policy: World reacts

"The opinion of this so-called judge, which essentially takes law-enforcement away from our country, is ridiculous and will be overturned!" Mr Trump said on Twitter.

"When a country is no longer able to say who can, and who cannot , come in & out, especially for reasons of safety & security - big trouble!" he tweeted separately.

The US administration argues that his executive order last week, which caused confusion and anger, is designed to protect the US.

*'Don't degrade us'*
Dr Samuel Jacob, of the University of Pittsburgh Medical Center, was born in Syria. His Syrian wife has been unable to join him.


"I am going to meet with my attorney on Tuesday and he will know the latest information about whether my wife can try to come.

"It's hard to really understand the detail of this ruling without speaking to my lawyer and so I can't make a decision about what we can do until then.

"I live and work hard every day in the US to serve everybody and save lives but at the end of the day I still get classified by the government as simply an "x" or a "y" and treated accordingly.

"I work hard for the US and I expect the USA to help me and protect me and let me be with my family, not be degraded in this way."

The ban's implementation was halted with immediate effect by Judge Robart's ruling, in which he found that legal challenges to the ban launched by two states, Washington and Minnesota, were likely to succeed.

Homeland Security Department employees were told by the department to comply with the ruling immediately.

Customs officials told airlines that they could resume boarding banned travellers. Within hours, Qatar Airways said it would do so, followed by Air France, Etihad Airways, Lufthansa and others.

*Iranian infant affected*
Some would-be travellers were wary at news the ban had been suspended.

A cardiologist training in the US, who wished to remain anonymous, told BBC News his Syrian wife had recently joined him but people in her situation would not "take the risk of leaving the country in case things change back again".

Among those expected to travel soon is an Iranian infant with a heart defect who had been due to undergo life-saving surgery in the US.

The family of four-month-old Fatemeh Reshad flew her to Dubai last week to get a visa to enter the US, but this was denied under Mr Trump's ban.

The girl will now be allowed into the country and doctors have pledged to treat her for free, New York Governor Andrew Cuomo said late on Friday.

However it is unclear how many people concerned by the ban will decide to risk flying to the US.


The administration is expected to seek an emergency stay that would restore the restrictions.

In a statement, the White House described Mr Trump's directive as "lawful and appropriate".

"The president's order is intended to protect the homeland and he has the constitutional authority and responsibility to protect the American people," the statement said.


Mr Trump's order imposed an indefinite ban on Syrian refugees. Anyone arriving from Iraq, Syria, Iran, Libya, Somalia, Sudan or Yemen faces a 90-day visa suspension.

Washington state Attorney General Bob Ferguson described the move as unconstitutional.

"Folks who had visas, folks who were allowed to travel were denied that right without any due process whatsoever - that's un-American and unconstitutional," he said in a BBC interview.

Courts in at least four other states - Virginia, New York, Massachusetts and Michigan - are hearing cases challenging Mr Trump's executive order.

In London, protesters converged on the US embassy in Grosvenor Square on Saturday to vent their anger over the travel ban.






* The London protesters were due to march to Whitehall *



http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-38868571


----------



## Devil Soul

*Passengers get airline ok after US court stays Trump travel ban*
Home / World / Passengers get airline ok after US court stays Trump travel ban
By AFP
February 04, 2017
Latest : World

0
0







PARIS: Several airlines on Saturday gave the green light to passengers wanting to fly to the United States who come from countries hit by President Donald Trump´s travel ban after a US court suspended his order.

Seattle US District Judge James Robart on Friday blocked Trump´s controversial ban on travelers from seven Muslim countries, prompting a furious president to condemn it as a "ridiculous" move which he would overturn.

Although some airlines said they were waiting to see how the situation develops, carriers including Air France, Qatar Airways, Lufthansa and Swiss Airways said they would carry nationals of the countries concerned if they have a valid visa.

Following the court ruling, US authorities Saturday suspended the travel ban. 
"We have reversed the provisional revocation of visas," a State Department spokesman told AFP.

"Those individuals with visas that were not physically cancelled may now travel if the visa is otherwise valid," the official said, while a complaint against Trump´s decree by Washington state´s attorney general Bob Ferguson is officially reviewed.

Ferguson said Friday the court´s suspension of Trump´s order meant "the constitution prevailed" as "no one is above the law -- not even the president."

Trump responded angrily, tweeting that "the opinion of this so-called judge, which essentially takes law-enforcement away from our country, is ridiculous and will be overturned!"

Among airlines confirming the greenlighting of passengers with valid visas, Air France told AFP that "since this morning we are applying with immediate effect the (US) judicial decision taken overnight. All passengers presenting themselves will embark once their papers are in order to travel to the United States."

Several other airlines confirmed on their websites they would carry visa-holding passengers even before news emerged of the State Department statement.

Trump last week issued a shock executive order banning for 90 days entry into the US by nationals of seven mainly Muslim countries -- Iran, Iraq, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria and Yemen -- and all refugees for 120 days.

Trump´s move, which he justifies on security grounds, wrought havoc at airports across America, sparked protests and left countless people hoping to reach the United States in limbo.

"When a country is no longer able to say who can, and who cannot, come in & out, especially for reasons of safety &.security - big trouble!" Trump tweeted less than 12 hours after the court ruling was issued in Seattle.

He added that "certain Middle-Eastern countries agree with the ban. They know if certain people are allowed in it´s death & destruction!"

After the US court ruling, Swiss airline told AFP that "at the present time all passengers with valid travel documents can travel on any Swiss flights bound for the United States."

The carrier said it was in touch with US Customs and Border Protection and "we shall respect strictly conditions of entry into US territory."

Germany´s Lufthansa stated: "The United States federal court has blocked the travel ban to the USA with immediate effect. Visitors ... holding a valid immigrant or non-immigrant visa for the US are again allowed to travel to the USA".

In Teheran, one travel agent advised Iranians wishing to fly to the USA to "take a place to any city this evening," warning the repeal of the ban may not stand.
Some carriers, including Finnair, were waiting for official confirmation on where they stand, a spokeswoman told AFP.

Low cost carrier Norwegian pointed to "uncertainties about US entry regulations" and advised passengers with questions to contact the US embassy for more information as "we have to follow the rules" on who may enter.

The State Department said Friday up to 60,000 people from the seven targeted countries had their visas cancelled in light of a ban which has caused international outrage.

A Justice Department attorney told a court hearing in Virginia as many as 100,000 visas had been revoked.

*US State Dept reverses Trump's visa ban*
Home / World / US State Dept reverses Trump's visa ban
By REUTERS
February 04, 2017
Latest : World

0
0







WASHINGTON: The U.S. State Department will allow people with valid visas into the United States, a department official said on Saturday, in order to comply with an opinion from a federal judge in Seattle barring President Donald Trump's executive action.

"We have reversed the provisional revocation of visas," the State Department official said in a statement.

"Those individuals with visas that were not physically canceled may now travel if the visa is otherwise valid."

Citizens of seven Muslim countries who were banned from the United States by President Donald Trump can resume boarding U.S.-bound flights, the U.S. government said on Saturday, after a Seattle judge blocked his executive order.

The ruling gave hope to many travellers and sent some scrambling for tickets, worried that the newly opened window might not last long. Trump denounced the judge on Twitter and said the decision would be quashed.

"The opinion of this so-called judge, which essentially takes law-enforcement away from our country, is ridiculous and will be overturned!" the president said.

The travel ban, which Trump says is needed to protect the United States against militants, has sparked travel chaos around the world and condemnation by rights groups who have called it racist and discriminatory.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Trump’s secret immigration policy targets 8 million deportations*
Home / World / Trump’s secret immigration policy targets 8 million deportations
By Web Desk
February 05, 2017
Latest : World

0
0







LOS ANGELES: US President Donald Trump is working on a new immigration policy under which the new admin has stripped away most restrictions on who should be deported, opening the door for deportations on a very large scale, Los Angeles Times reported.

According to calculations by the LA Times, up to 8 million people in the US illegally could be considered priorities for deportation. The estimate is based on interviews with experts who studied the order and two internal documents that signal immigration officials are taking an expansive view of Trump’s directive.

Far from targeting only “bad hombres,” as Trump has said repeatedly, his new order allows immigration agents to detain nearly anyone they come in contact with who has crossed the border illegally. People could be booked into custody for using food stamps or if their child receives free school lunches.

The Trump admin targets to deport a ‘much larger group than those swept up in the travel bans’ the report said.

“We are going back to enforcement chaos — they are going to give lip service to going after criminals, but they really are going to round up everybody they can get their hands on,” said David Leopold, a former president of the American Immigration Lawyers Assn. and an immigration lawyer for more than two decades.


An additional executive order under consideration would block entry to anyone the US believes may use benefit programs such as Medicaid and the Children's Health Insurance Program, according two Trump administration officials who have seen the draft order.

In late January, Trump’s immigration policy experts gave a 20-page document to top Homeland Security officials that lays out how to ramp up immigration enforcement, according to two people familiar with the memo.

The instructions also propose allowing Border Patrol agents to provide translation assistance to local law enforcement, a practice that was stopped in 2012 over concerns that it was contributing to racial profiling.

In addition, Homeland Security officials have circulated an 11-page memo on how to enact Trump’s order. Among other steps, that document suggests expanding the use of a deportation process that bypasses immigration courts and allows officers to expel foreigners immediately upon capture.

By giving more authority to immigration officers, Trump has put his administration on track to boost deportations more than 75% in his first full year in office. That would meet the level set in 2012, at the end of Obama’s first term, when more than 400,000 people were deported. It dropped to some 235,000 last year after illegal immigration fell and agents were given narrowed deportation targets.

In addition, Trump plans to empower local police to work with immigration agents to identify people they believe live illegally in their cities and towns, particularly those seen as violent, the White House official said, comparing the arrest of a suspected gang leader on an immigration violation to the FBI charging a mafia leader with tax evasion.

“The great thing about immigration law is it is a preventative law enforcement tool,” the official said.


----------



## F-22Raptor

WEST PALM BEACH, Fla. — A federal appeals court early Sunday rejected a request by the Justice Department to immediately restore President Trump’s targeted travel ban, deepening a legal showdown over his authority to tighten the nation’s borders in the name of protecting Americans from terrorism.

In the legal back and forth over the travel ban, the United States Court of Appeals for the Ninth Circuit in San Francisco said a reply from the Trump administration was now due on Monday.

The ruling meant that refugees and travelers from seven predominantly Muslim nations — Iran, Iraq, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria and Yemen — who were barred by an executive order signed by the president on Jan. 27 would, for now, continue to be able to enter the country.

After a Federal District Court in Seattle blocked Mr. Trump’s order nationwide on Friday, the Justice Department appealed the ruling late Saturday, saying that the president had the constitutional authority to order the ban and that the court ruling “second-guesses the president’s national security judgment.”

On Saturday night, as Mr. Trump arrived at a Red Cross gala at Mar-a-Lago, his waterfront Florida resort, where he was spending the first getaway weekend of his presidency, reporters asked him if he was confident he would prevail in the government’s appeal. “We’ll win,” he replied. “For the safety of the country, we’ll win.”

The legal maneuvering led Mr. Trump to lash out at Judge James Robart of the Federal District Court in Seattle throughout the day, prompting criticism that the president had failed to respect the judicial branch and its power to check on his authority.

In a Twitter post on Saturday, Mr. Trump wrote, “The opinion of this so-called judge, which essentially takes law-enforcement away from our country, is ridiculous and will be overturned!”

The Justice Department’s filing sought to have the United States Court of Appeals for the Ninth Circuit block the Seattle judge’s decision and asked that the lower court’s ruling be stayed pending the appeal.

In its argument for an appeal, the Justice Department had said the president had an “unreviewable authority” to suspend the entry of any class of foreigners. It said the ruling by Judge Robart was too broad, “untethered” to the claims of the State of Washington, and in conflict with a ruling by another federal district judge, in Boston, who had upheld the order.

The Justice Department argued that the president acted well within his constitutional authority. Blocking the order, it concluded, “immediately harms the public by thwarting enforcement of an Executive Order issued by the President, based on his national security judgment.”

Judge Robart, who was appointed by President George W. Bush, declared in his ruling on Friday that “there’s no support” for the administration’s argument that “we have to protect the U.S. from individuals” from the affected countries.

His ruling also barred the administration from enforcing its limits on accepting refugees. The State Department said Saturday that refugees, including Syrians, could begin arriving as early as Monday. Syrians had faced an indefinite ban under the executive order.

The Ninth Circuit court moved quickly to reject the administration’s appeal, a measure of the urgency and intense interest in the case.

Despite Mr. Trump’s vehement criticism of the ruling and the certainty that it would be appealed, the government agencies at the center of the issue, the State Department and the Department of Homeland Security, moved quickly to comply.

Lawrence Bartlett, the State Department’s director of refugee resettlement, wrote in a departmental email that officials were working to rebook travel for refugees who had previously been scheduled to leave for the United States over a three-week period that will end Feb. 17. A State Department official said the extended time frame accounted for the fact that some refugees will have to make difficult journeys back to airports from refugee camps.

A United Nations spokesman, Leonard Doyle, said about 2,000 refugees were ready to travel.

Airlines, citing American customs officials, were telling passengers from the seven countries that their visas were once again valid. Those carriers, however, have yet to report an uptick in travel, and there appeared to be no rush to airports by visa holders in Europe and the Middle East intent on making their way to the United States.

Etihad Airways, the United Arab Emirates’ national carrier, said in a statement: “Following advice received today from the U.S. Customs and Border Protection unit at Abu Dhabi Airport, the airline will again be accepting nationals from the seven countries named last week.” Other Arab carriers, including Qatar Airways, issued similar statements.

A group of advocacy organizations that had worked to overturn the executive order and help immigrants and refugees stranded at airports issued a statement on Saturday afternoon encouraging travelers “to rebook travel to the United States immediately.”

“We have been in contact with hundreds of people impacted by the ban, and we are urging them to get on planes as quickly as possible,” Clare Kane, a law student intern at the Jerome N. Frank Legal Services Organization at Yale Law School, one of the groups involved, said in a statement.

But some officials were being more cautious, advising travelers to wait for further clarity. The American Embassy in Baghdad said it was waiting for additional guidance from Washington. “We don’t know what the effect will be, but we’re working to get more information,” the embassy told The Associated Press in a statement.

The Department of Homeland Security said it had suspended implementation of the order, including procedures to flag travelers from the countries designated in Mr. Trump’s order. It said it would resume standard inspection procedures. But in a statement, the department defended the order as “lawful and appropriate.”

In his first statement on the matter on Friday evening, the White House press secretary, Sean Spicer, described the Seattle judge’s action as “outrageous.” Minutes later, the White House issued a new statement deleting the word outrageous.

Mr. Trump’s Twitter post showed no such restraint. It recalled the attacks he made during the presidential campaign on a federal district judge in California who was presiding over a class-action lawsuit involving Trump University.

Democrats said the president’s criticism of Judge Robart was a dangerous development. Senator Patrick J. Leahy of Vermont, a member of the Judiciary Committee, said in a statement that Mr. Trump seemed “intent on precipitating a constitutional crisis.” Gov. Jay Inslee of Washington, whose state filed the suit that led to the injunction, said the attack was “beneath the dignity” of the presidency and could “lead America to calamity.”

Senator Chuck Schumer of New York, the Democratic leader, said in a statement that Mr. Trump’s outburst could weigh on the confirmation process for Judge Neil M. Gorsuch, the president’s nominee for the Supreme Court.

Until now, Mr. Trump had been comparatively restrained about the multiple federal judges who have ruled against parts of his immigration order, even as he staunchly defended its legality. Some analysts had speculated that he did not want a repeat of the storm during the campaign when he accused Judge Gonzalo P. Curiel of having a conflict of interest in the Trump University case because the judge’s family was of Mexican heritage. Mr. Trump, who had painted Mexicans as rapists and criminals, settled that case after the election.

But on Saturday morning, Mr. Trump let loose, and in the afternoon he unleashed another volley of attacks on the ruling. In one Twitter message, he questioned why a judge could “halt a Homeland Security travel ban,” which would allow “anyone, even with bad intentions,” to enter the country. An hour later, he complained about the “terrible decision,” saying it would let “many very bad and dangerous people” pour into the country.

Earlier, Mr. Trump had asserted, without evidence, that some Middle Eastern countries supported the immigration order. “Interesting that certain Middle-Eastern countries agree with the ban,” he wrote. “They know that if certain people are allowed in it’s death & destruction!”

The Washington State case was filed on Monday, and it was assigned to Judge Robart that day. He asked for briefs on whether the state had standing to sue, with the last one due on Thursday. On Wednesday, Minnesota joined the suit.

On Friday evening, Judge Robart issued a temporary restraining order, requiring the government to revert to its previous immigration policies as the case moved forward. He found that the states and their citizens had been injured by Mr. Trump’s order.

“The executive order adversely affects the states’ residents in areas of employment, education, business, family relations and freedom to travel,” Judge Robart wrote. He said the states had been hurt because the order affected their public universities and their tax bases.

Still, Judge Robart’s order left many questions, said Josh Blackman, a professor at South Texas College of Law in Houston.

“Does the executive order violate the equal protection of the laws, amount to an establishment of religion, violate rights of free exercise, or deprive aliens of due process of law?” Professor Blackman asked. “Who knows? The analysis is bare bones, and leaves the court of appeals, as well as the Supreme Court, with no basis to determine whether the nationwide injunction was proper.”

While large crowds had yet to materialize at airports, there were individual stories of people trying to enter the country.

Nael Zaino, 32, a Syrian who had tried unsuccessfully for nearly a week to fly to the United States to join his wife and American-born son, was allowed to board a flight from Istanbul and then Frankfurt late Friday. He landed in Boston around 1 p.m. Saturday and emerged from immigration two hours later, said his sister-in-law Katty Alhayek.

Mr. Zaino was believed to be among the first revoked visa holders to enter the United States since the executive order went into effect. His advocates had sought a waiver for him from the State Department, citing family reunification. “Mine must be a very special case,” Mr. Zaino said by phone from Istanbul.

Iranians, many of them students on their way to American universities, also rushed to book flights to transfer destinations in other Persian Gulf countries, Turkey and Europe. Pedram Paragomi, a 33-year-old Iranian medical student bound for the University of Pittsburgh, who had been caught up in the initial chaos over the travel ban, flew to Frankfurt on Saturday, where he was to transfer to a flight to Boston.

“I’m anxious,” he said from Frankfurt. “The rules keep on changing, but I think I will make it this time.”

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/04/us/politics/visa-ban-trump-judge-james-robart.html?_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

On days like this, we understand why the US Constitution was such a groundbreaking document and still is to this day 230 years later.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Providence

I hope sense prevails !


----------



## livingdead

Providence said:


> I hope sense prevails !


what an awful sh*tshow...


----------



## Solomon2

*Resettlement of Displaced Pakistani Christian Refugee Family Delayed by Trump Order*
http://www.christianpost.com/news/r...efugee-family-delayed-by-trump-order-174174/#

BY SAMUEL SMITH , CP REPORTER
Feb 3, 2017 | 4:35 PM

A refugee family of four who fled from one of the most dangerous countries in the world to live as Christians was relieved to find out that after years of living as marginalized refugees in Thailand, they were finally approved by the U.S. government to be resettled in New Mexico this month.


image: http://d.christianpost.com/full/91538/590-393/img.jpg





(Photo: Reuters/Damir Sagolj)Pakistani refugees in Thailand in this undated photo.
But like the thousands of other refugees who have so patiently waited through the U.S.' lengthy and complex refugee vetting process that takes a minimum of 18 months to clear, the family was disappointed to learn last week that President Donald Trump issued a controversial executive order suspending all refugee resettlement to the United States for a period of 120 days.

Displaced 43-year-old Pakistani Christian Cyril Kamran, his wife, Samina, and two kids (aged 17 and 9), fled Pakistan in December 2013 and sought safety in the Asian nation of Thailand, where they have been living ever since.

Although Open Doors USA ranks Pakistan as the fourth most dangerous nation in the world when it comes to Christian persecution, Human Rights Watch reports that Thailand's refugee policies make refugees in the country "vulnerable to arbitrary and abusive treatment."

As Kamran and his wife both face deteriorating health conditions, Thailand's policies prevent them from getting jobs and from being able to support their family. However, there was nowhere else for the family to go.

In fact, the Thai government is now trying to fine the family upwards of about $1,700 for being illegal immigrants who have overstayed their initial three-month visa. If the family doesn't pay the fine, then all four of them could be forced to spend one week detained at an immigration detention center.

"Majority of the [refugees] don't have the visas and if you don't have visa that means you are under constant threat," Kamran told The Christian Post in an email exchange coordinated by the London-based charity British Pakistani Christian Association. "We are still experiencing this fear on daily bases. Your children cannot go out for play and you live in your apartment all the time with the doors locked from outside most of the time."

"There are no job opportunities for us. If you are caught during work then again, it's a big problem for employee and employers," he added. "Employers exploited our status and sometimes they didn't pay anything at the end of the month and threaten asylum seekers and the refugee community [by saying] 'If you ask for money, we will call the police and they will arrest you.'"

According to BPCA, Kamran and his family represent a rare instance in which a Pakistani Christian refugee family received approval from the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees to be resettled.

Kamran told CP that the family participated in a cultural orientation course at a resettlement support center on Jan. 26 and were told that they would receive a travel plan in two to three weeks following the course.

Kamran said that the family was expecting to finally be resettled in the United States sometime in February.

"All the steps for resettlement is done and we are only waiting for the tickets," he explained. "They informed us that we are going to Albuquerque, New Mexico."

Although they took part in the orientation course last Thursday, it was the next day that Trump announced that he would ban refugee resettlement from all countries for 120 days in order for a review of the refugee vetting process to take place.

image: http://d.christianpost.com/full/96457/590-391/img.jpg





(Photo: Reuters/Mohsin Raza)Women from the Christian community mourn for their relatives, who were killed by a suicide attack on a church, during their funeral in Lahore, March 17, 2015. Suicide bombings outside two churches in Lahore killed 14 people and wounded nearly 80 others during services on Sunday in attacks claimed by a faction of the Pakistani Taliban.
This meant that although the Kamran family could finally begin to see the light at the end of their resettlement tunnel, they will probably have to wait at least another four months before they can experience the freedoms that the U.S. has to offer.

Following the issuance of the executive order, prominent evangelical refugee resettlement organization World Relief and other evangelical groups came out against the order, which also indefinitely bans the resettlement of Syrian refugees. 
image: http://d.christianpost.com/full/101537/80-44-51-34/robert-jeffress-l-and-donald-trump.jpg



*Robert Jeffress: Christian Refugees Should Be Given Preference Over Muslim Refugees*
image: http://d.christianpost.com/full/103151/80-44/refugee-ban.jpg



*Syrian Christians in Pennsylvania Back Refugee Ban: 'Trump Is Right'*
image: http://d.christianpost.com/full/103277/80-44/donald-trump-refugee-travel-ban.jpg



*Donald Trump's Refugee Travel Ban Makes Us Safer Say A Third of Americans - Reuters/Ipsos Poll*
image: http://d.christianpost.com/full/103207/80-44/refugees.jpg



*Refugee Vetting Process Is Not Broken, Evangelical Resettlement Group Warns*
Matthew Soerens, World Relief's U.S. director of church mobilization, warned in an interview with The Christian Post earlier this week that although Trump's order seeks to increase safety in vetting of refugees from nations with strong terror presence, the current U.S. refugee vetting process is quite adequate.

"It's incredibly selective program to where if there are any doubts about someone's identity or their claims to refugee status or if there is a hint of concern that they might be a threat to public safety in the United States, they are excluded," Soerens explained.

Now Kamran and his family are at risk of having to stay a week at the immigration detention center in Thailand, as they likely will not be able to afford their overstay fine.

"The conditions of IDC, health conditions are very bad. As I work once a month at Tzu Chi free community clinic as an interpreter and the maximum of the patients who came out on bail from IDC even in the last year, they all have so many skin problems. Scabies is the most common disease," Kamran told BPCA in an earlier interview. "Patients of Scabies are still fighting with these issues after [being] bailed out from IDC. A room for 20 to 30 is filled with 80 to 90 detainees. They also cut down the water supply for days they treated asylum seekers and refugees like animals."

"My daughter is 17 years old and we are unable to take risk to send her to IDC because in past, we heard so many sexual harassment cases in IDC," he added.

Collaborating with other groups, BPCA is accepting donations to raise money to help pay the family's fines so that they do not have to go the detention center.

Kamran and his family are not the only Pakistani Christians seeking refuge in Thailand. BPCA documented the struggles of numerous Pakistani Christians living in the Asian country.


Read more at http://www.christianpost.com/news/r...ed-by-trump-order-174174/#pCThQSc9aWrGxOCi.99


----------



## Providence

hinduguy said:


> what an awful sh*tshow...



I hope this guy's staff ain't filled with 'Yes' men only.


----------



## Russell

*Trump’s Travel Ban, Aimed at Terrorists, Has Blocked Doctors*


By DONALD G. McNEIL Jr.FEB. 6, 2017





Dr. Naeem Moulki at Regions Hospital in St. Paul, Minn. Originally from Syria, Dr. Moulki is due to begin a cardiology fellowship in Chicago later this year if his visa is extended.CreditJenn Ackerman for The New York Times

The Trump administration has mounted a vigorous defense of its ban on travel from seven majority-Muslim nations, saying it is necessary to prevent terrorists from entering the United States. But the ban, now blocked by a federal judge, also ensnared travelers important to the well-being of many Americans: doctors.

Foreign-born physicians have become crucial to the delivery of medical care in the United States. They work in small towns where there are no other doctors, in poor urban neighborhoods and in Veterans Affairs hospitals.

F*orty-two percent of office visits in rural America are with foreign-born physicians, according to the American Academy of Family Physicians.*

Foreign-born physicians “are the doctors in small towns in Maine and Iowa,” said Dr. Patricia F. Walker, the associate director of the University of Minnesota’s Global Health Pathway, which helps refugee doctors practice in the United States.

“They go to the places where graduates of Harvard Medical School don’t want to go,” she said.

*Across the United States, more than 15,000 doctors are from the seven Muslim-majority countries covered by the travel ban, according to Medicus, a firm that recruits doctors for hard-to-fill jobs. That includes almost 9,000 from Iran, almost 3,500 from Syria and more than 1,500 from Iraq.*

*Dr. Hooman Parsi, an oncologist so talented that he has an O-1 visa granted to individuals with “extraordinarily ability or achievement,” was to start seeing patients on Wednesday in San Bernardino, Calif.*

*A federal judge in Seattle lifted the administration’s travel ban on Friday, and a federal appeals court has declined to restore it. Yet Dr. Parsi is still stuck in Iran, waiting for a delayed visa amid the confusion while his American employer fumes.*

*“We need him desperately,” said Dr. Richy Agajanian, the managing partner of the Oncology Institute of Hope and Innovation, which had just hired him. “We had an office completely constructed — we spent three months on it, and it was supposed to open Feb. 1. Now we can’t open it. This is really sad and frustrating.”*

The 30-doctor practice does a lot of work in the Inland Empire, in San Bernardino and Riverside Counties, Dr. Agajanian noted. “It’s very sparse in doctors out there — many miles between oncologists,” he said. “The patients he would be seeing have to travel another 25 miles now. Our doctors are already overworked, and now they’ll have to be on call more often.”

The United States has a persistent doctor shortage, despite the fact that 31 new medical schools have opened since 2002 and many existing ones have increased class sizes, according to Merritt Hawkins, a Dallas-based medical recruiting firm.

*It also noted that there are 22 percent more residencies available each year than there are American graduates to take them. Graduates of foreign medical schools now fill that gap; the largest number come from India, followed by Pakistan, China, the Philippines, Iran and Israel.*

(Iran is on Mr. Trump’s exclusion list; Pakistan, a Muslim-majority country with a history of internal and external terror attacks, is not.)

Many foreign graduates have J-1 visas, which give them about three years to complete their residencies. “They must pass licensing exams and they must do a residency to practice here, even if they’re superstars where they come from,” said Phillip Miller, a Merritt Hawkins spokesman.

Foreign-born graduates have often worked at world-class institutions and have published academic papers, so they have higher average scores than American graduates on the medical knowledge portions of the licensing examinations, according to Merritt Hawkins research — though most initially score lower on the clinical skills portions, which include English and communication skills.

“I had to work my butt off to get here,” said Dr. Abdelghani el Rafei, a first-year resident at the University of Minnesota. “They only take the top graduates from schools in countries like mine.”

Such foreign-born graduates must return home when their visas expire, but they can get extensions if they agree to work in an area that the Department of Health and Human Services considers “medically underserved,” which is roughly defined as having less than one primary care doctor for every 3,000 people.

Those who practice in an underserved area for several years can apply for green cards. “After that, they can practice anywhere, but at least you’ve had three or four years of a physician in your town, and that’s pretty significant,” Mr. Miller said.

*Citing figures from the Iowa Board of Medicine, The Des Moines Register reported last week that 172 doctors practicing in Iowa were from the seven countries subject to Mr. Trump’s travel ban, and that 23 percent of the state’s 13,000 practicing doctors were born outside the United States.*

*Andrea Clement, a spokeswoman for Medicus, said that 76 percent of the foreign doctors it placed last year had gone to areas with fewer than 25,000 people or to small to medium-size cities of 25,000 to 500,000.*

It placed more foreign doctors in Wisconsin than in any other state, she said, followed by California, Texas, Maryland, Oregon, Missouri, Tennessee, Ohio and Arizona.

Some urban areas are medically underserved, too. While Manhattan’s Upper East Side has five times the number of doctors it needs to be adequately served under federal guidelines, parts of the Bronx and Brooklyn have acute doctor shortages.

More than 150,000 residents of Brooklyn’s Bedford-Stuyvesant section, for example, are rated as medically underserved under federal guidelines. One of the doctors stranded overseas last week, according to Pro Publica, was Dr. Kamal Fadlalla, an internal medicine specialist from Sudan who is a second-year resident at Interfaith Medical Center, which serves Bedford-Stuyvesant and Crown Heights.

Many foreign-born doctors, experts said, go into family medicine, pediatrics, internal medicine, general surgery and other front-line specialties where they see thousands of patients a year, including many on Medicare and Medicaid, rather than pursuing lucrative urban specialties like plastic surgery.

As an oncologist, Dr. Parsi was an exception. He moved to the United States in 2007 for postdoctoral work in molecular biology. Then, after passing his medical exam, he completed his residency at the University of Cincinnati and a fellowship in hematology and oncology at the University of Pittsburgh Medical Center.

Because he had to leave the country to get his new visa stamped into his passport, he had flown to Dubai. He cleared a security vetting there, he said, but had to wait a few days for the visa, so he flew to Tehran to see his father.

But the new court ruling affects only those who had current visa stamps in their passport, so even though he is being issued a new visa, he still cannot return to the United States, he said on Saturday.

“Everyone, including me, would like to keep the bad people out,” said Dr. Naeem Moulki, a Syrian citizen who is finishing his medical residency in Minneapolis and plans to begin a cardiology fellowship in Chicago in the fall. “But this is not the best way to do it. If I have to leave, it affects my patients.”

*Dr. El Rafei said that the ban, which means he cannot go home to see his family, had depressed him.*

*“I felt like I was back in Syria again,” he said. “You feel hunted there, as if you did something wrong, even if you didn’t. Now I feel the same way here.”*

*He sees patients one day a week at the V.A. Hospital in Minneapolis, where he is sometimes asked where he is from.*

*“One of my patients, he was a veteran in his 60s, said to me, ‘Why do you people hate us?’’’ he said. “I told him about Syria. I said, ‘We don’t hate you. The bad people you see on TV are the same people who make us suffer, too.’”*

*“I love this country,” he added. “There’s a time in our residency when we can work in Africa or someplace. I want to work in a small American town, to show people that we’re not all bad. The U.S. gives us a lot, so we want to give back what we can.”*


https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/06/health/trump-travel-ban-doctors.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=0


There really should have been a lot more thought put into this. But, President Bannon wanted to grandstand - so there we are...


----------



## cloud4000

Even conservatives agree Trump's Muslim Ban is a stupid and counterproductive move. 

http://www.nationalreview.com/article/444765/travel-ban-incompetent-distraction
*
nationalreview.com*
*Travel Ban: Incompetent Distraction from More Important Issues*
Stupid but legal. Such is the Trump administration’s travel ban for people from seven Muslim countries. Of course, as with almost everything in American life, what should be a policy or even a moral issue becomes a legal one. The judicial challenge should have been given short shrift, since the presidential grant of authority to exclude the entry of aliens is extremely wide and statutorily clear. The judge who issued the temporary restraining order never even made a case for its illegality.

The Ninth Circuit has indeed ruled against the immigration ban, but even if the ban is ultimately vindicated in the courts (as is likely), that doesn’t change the fact that it makes for lousy policy. It began life as a barstool eruption after the San Bernardino massacre, when Donald Trump proposed a total ban on Muslims entering the country “until our country’s representatives can figure out what the hell is going on.”

Rudy Giuliani says he was tasked with cleaning up this idea. Hence the executive order suspending entry of citizens from the seven countries while the vetting process is reviewed and tightened.

The core idea makes sense. These are failed, essentially ungovernable states (except for Iran) where reliable data are hard to find. But the moratorium was unnecessary and damaging. Its only purpose was to fulfill an ill-considered campaign promise.

It caused enormous disruption without making us any safer. What was the emergency that compelled us to turn away people already in the air with already approved visas for entry to the U.S.?

President Trump said he didn’t want to give any warning. Otherwise, he tweeted, “the ‘bad’ would rush into our country. . . . A lot of bad ‘dudes’ out there!”

Rush? Not a single American has ever been killed in a terror attack in this country by a citizen from the notorious seven. The killers have come from precisely those countries not listed — Egypt, Saudi Arabia, the UAE, Lebanon, Pakistan, and Kyrgyzstan (the Tsarnaev brothers). The notion that we had to act immediately because hordes of jihadists in these seven countries were about to board airplanes to blow up Americans is absurd.

Vetting standards could easily have been revised and tightened without the moratorium and its attendant disruptions, stupidities, random cruelties, and well-deserved bad press.

The moratorium turned into a distillation of the worst aspects of our current airport-security system, which everyone knows to be 95 percent pantomime. The pat-down of the 80-year-old grandmother does nothing to make us safer. Its purpose is to give the illusion of doing something. Similarly, during the brief Trump moratorium, a cavalcade of innocent and indeed sympathetic characters — graduate students, separated family members, returning doctors and scientists — were denied entry. You saw this and said to yourself: We are protecting ourselves from _these_?

The moratorium turned into a distillation of the worst aspects of our current airport-security system.
If anything, the spectacle served to undermine Trump’s case for extreme vigilance and wariness of foreigners entering the United States. There is already empirical evidence. A November 23 Quinnipiac poll found a six-point majority in favor of “suspending immigration from ‘terror prone’ regions”; a February 7 poll found a six-point majority against. The same poll found a whopping 44-point majority opposed to “suspending all immigration of Syrian refugees to the U.S. indefinitely.”

Then there is the opportunity cost of the whole debacle. It risks alienating the leaders of even nonaffected Muslim countries — the 57-member Organisation of Islamic Cooperation expressed “grave concern” — which may deter us from taking far more real and effective anti-terror measures. The administration was intent on declaring the Muslim Brotherhood a terrorist organization, a concrete measure that would hamper the operations of a global Islamist force. In the current atmosphere, however, that declaration is reportedly being delayed and rethought.

Add to that the costs of the ill-prepared, unvetted, sloppy rollout. Consider the discordant, hostile message sent to loyal law-abiding Muslim Americans by the initial denial of entry to green-card holders. And the ripple effect of the initial denial of entry to those Iraqis who risked everything to help us in our war effort. In future conflicts, this will inevitably weigh upon local Muslims deciding whether to join and help our side. Actions have consequences.

In the end, what was meant to be a piece of promise-keeping, tough-on-terror symbolism has become an oxygen-consuming distraction. This is a young administration with a transformative agenda to enact. At a time when it should be pushing and promoting deregulation, tax reform, and health-care transformation, it has steered itself into a pointless cul-de-sac — where even winning is losing.

_— Charles Krauthammer’s e-mail address is letters@charleskrauthammer.com. Copyright (c) 2017, The Washington Post Writers Group_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

It appears that Mr. Trump and his team need a crash course on civic law. 

And yet, they are predicting/dreaming of going to war with Islam and China? They better learn to plan better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Loki said:


> It appears that Mr. Trump and his team need a crash course on civic law.


You might want to keep in mind that the *9th Circuit Has 80 Percent Reversal Rate At the Supreme Court: *
http://dailycaller.com/2017/02/09/9...reversal-rate-at-supreme-court/#ixzz4YJWoSSkE

Trump set them up: the Libs are seen as risking national security for political gain. How can they expect _not _to lose more seats in the 2018 mid-term elections?


----------



## VCheng

Loki said:


> It appears that Mr. Trump and his team need a crash course on civic law.
> 
> And yet, they are predicting/dreaming of going to war with Islam and China? They better learn to plan better



Oh the system of checks and balances will give them the lessons they need very quickly, as we can all see. 



Solomon2 said:


> You might want to keep in mind that the *9th Circuit Has 80 Percent Reversal Rate At the Supreme Court: *
> http://dailycaller.com/2017/02/09/9...reversal-rate-at-supreme-court/#ixzz4YJWoSSkE
> 
> Trump set them up: the Libs are seen as risking national security for political gain. How can they expect _not _to lose more seats in the 2018 mid-term elections?



Yes, but why is the White House now redrafting the order if they are so sure of a win at SCOTUS?


----------



## Devil Soul

*Trump says considering 'brand new' immigration order*
AFP — UPDATED about 4 hours ago
WHATSAPP
 11 COMMENTS
 PRINT
US President Donald Trump said Friday he is considering drafting a new order to ban migrants from majority-Muslim nations after his initial decree fell afoul of the law.

Insisting that he has the law on his side despite two defeats in federal court in quick succession, Trump said security concerns may necessitate a quicker response than legal channels would allow.

“The unfortunate part is that it takes time statutorily, but we will win that battle. We also have a lot of other options, including just filing a brand new order,” he said, adding that any action would not come before next week.






President Donald Trump and his wife Melania Trump arrive with Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe and his wife Akie Abe on Air Force One in Florida.— AFP


The statement represents an embarrassing climbdown for Trump, who has insisted that the order was well drafted and who has nevertheless vowed to fight on in the courts.

“We need speed for reasons of security, so it very well could be,” Trump said when asked if his plan was to have a new measure drafted.

Trump said Friday at a joint press conference with visiting Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe that as president, he has learned of “tremendous threats to our country”.

“We'll be going forward and continuing to do things to make our country safe. It will happen rapidly,” he told reporters.

“We will not allow people into our country who are looking to do harm,” he said. “We will allow lots of people into our country that will love our people and do good for our country.”

*'Whatever is necessary'*
Trump's executive order issued in late January summarily denied entry to all refugees for 120 days, and travellers from Iran, Iraq, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria and Yemen for 90 days. Refugees from Syria were blocked indefinitely.

The White House has not provided any evidence to support Trump's view that a ban on travellers from the seven countries was urgently needed.

An appellate court decided unanimously on Thursday to maintain a block on Trump's order put in place by a lower court judge a week before.

The debacle has raised questions about the competence of Trump's White House in working through the practical and legal implications of the order.

The property mogul-turned-president was forced to sack the acting attorney general — an Obama administration holdover — after she refused to defend the order.

After first suggesting a quick appeal to the Supreme Court was off the table, US officials reversed course, insisting a legal challenge had not been dropped, including a possible motion to the high court.

“We're keeping all our options open,” one official said.

Nevertheless, an appeal on the temporary freeze in the lower courts now seems unlikely.

Earlier Friday, Trump vowed to do “whatever is necessary to keep our country safe”.

“We'll be doing something very rapidly having to do with additional security for our country. You'll be seeing that sometime next week,” the president said.

“In addition we will continue to go through the court process, and have no doubt we'll win that particular case,” he said.

*'Disgraceful'*
The measure — given with no notice — set off detentions of incoming travelers, protests at airports and international condemnation until a federal judge in Seattle stepped in and suspended the order a week later.

In upholding the suspension, the US court of appeals in San Francisco said Thursday the government had provided no evidence that any alien from the countries named in the order had carried out a terrorist attack on US soil.


Follow

Donald J. Trump 

✔@realDonaldTrump
LAWFARE: "Remarkably, in the entire opinion, the panel did not bother even to cite this (the) statute." A disgraceful decision!

4:15 PM - 10 Feb 2017

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=830042498806460417


15,80715,807 Retweets


75,14375,143 likes




“We hold that the government has not shown a likelihood of success on the merits of its appeal, nor has it shown that failure to enter a stay would cause irreparable injury,” the three-judge appellate panel ruled.

Trump's initial reaction came minutes later on Twitter: “SEE YOU IN COURT, THE SECURITY OF OUR NATION IS AT STAKE!” He followed up early Friday with a tweet calling the court's ruling "a disgraceful decision!"

*Hundreds of immigrants arrested in 'routine' US enforcement surge*
REUTERS — PUBLISHED about 2 hours ago
WHATSAPP
 7 COMMENTS
 PRINT




In this Tuesday, Feb 7, photo released by US Immigration and Customs Enforcement shows foreign nationals being arrested this week during a targeted enforcement operation conducted by US Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) in Los Angeles.— AP
US federal immigration agents arrested hundreds of undocumented immigrants in at least four states this week in what officials on Friday called routine enforcement actions.

Reports of immigration sweeps this week sparked concern among immigration advocates and families, coming on the heels of President Donald Trump's executive order barring refugees and immigrants from seven majority-Muslim nations. That order is currently on hold.

“The fear coursing through immigrant homes and the native-born Americans who love immigrants as friends and family is palpable,” Ali Noorani, executive director of the National Immigration Forum, said in a statement.

“Reports of raids in immigrant communities are a grave concern.”

The enforcement actions took place in Atlanta, New York, Chicago, Los Angeles and surrounding areas, said David Marin, director of enforcement and removal for the Los Angeles field office of US Immigration and Customs Enforcement.

Only five of 161 people arrested in Southern California would not have been enforcement priorities under the Obama administration, he said.

The agency did not release a total number of detainees. The Atlanta office, which covers three states, arrested 200 people, Bryan Cox, a spokesman for the office, said. The 161 arrests in the Los Angeles area were made in a region that included seven highly populated counties, Marin said.

Marin called the five-day operation an “enforcement surge”. In a conference call with reporters, he said that such actions were routine, pointing to one last summer in Los Angeles under former President Barack Obama.

“The rash of these recent reports about ICE checkpoints and random sweeps, that's all false and that's dangerous and irresponsible,” Marin said. “Reports like that create a panic.”

He said that of the people arrested in Southern California, only 10 did not have criminal records. Of those, five had prior deportation orders.

Michael Kagan, a professor of immigration law at the University of Nevada at Las Vegas, said immigration advocates are concerned that the arrests could signal the beginning of more aggressive enforcement and increased deportations under Trump.

“It sounds as if the majority are people who would have been priorities under Obama as well,” Kagan said in a telephone interview. “But the others may indicate the first edge of a new wave of arrests and deportations.”

Trump recently broadened the categories of people who could be targeted for immigration enforcement to anyone who had been charged with a crime, removing an Obama-era exception for people convicted of traffic misdemeanors, Kagan said.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Solomon2 said:


> You might want to keep in mind that the *9th Circuit Has 80 Percent Reversal Rate At the Supreme Court: *
> http://dailycaller.com/2017/02/09/9...reversal-rate-at-supreme-court/#ixzz4YJWoSSkE
> 
> Trump set them up: the Libs are seen as risking national security for political gain. How can they expect _not _to lose more seats in the 2018 mid-term elections?





Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Oh the system of checks and balances will give them the lessons they need very quickly, as we can all see.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but why is the White House now redrafting the order if they are so sure of a win at SCOTUS?



You know, the "SEE YOU IN COURT" Tweet really made me lol hard this morning 

I thank him for the good laugh.


----------



## Solomon2

*Former Marine Flees Iraq After Facebook Warning About Iraqi Refugees Goes Viral*




BY DEBRA HEINE FEBRUARY 11, 2017





A former U.S. Marine who works as a private security contractor in Iraq had to flee the country after his Facebook post warning of the dangers Americans face in the tumultuous country went viral.

Via Fox News Insider:

Steven Gern's video, which was posted from Iraq and has been viewed more than 44 million times, came just a few days after President Trump's executive order triggered massive protests at U.S. airports.

The order temporarily banned travel from seven Muslim-majority countries, including Iraq, Iran and Syria.

Gern relayed a short message about conversations he had about the controversial order with Iraqis. He said he asked them what would happen if he, an American, "went out in town."​

He asked the group, "would I be welcome? And they replied, 'Absolutely not. You would not be welcome,'" Gern recalled.

"They said the locals would snatch me up and kill me within an hour," said Gern. "I'd be tortured first, and after they were done torturing me, I'd probably be beheaded. It would go on video for everyone to see as an example."

SPONSORED
"This is the local populace that would do this," Gern pointed out. "This isn't ISIS, this isn't al Qaeda."

He said his question to them was pretty simple:* "If you would do this to me in your country, why would I let you in my country?"*


Gern went on to say that Americans need to understand that this is the way some of these cultures feel about them.

"Why would you be so 'naive' to believe that if they came to the United States they would do anything different that they would do right here in their own country?" Gern asked.

He was on Fox News' Hannity Friday night to discuss his video, which had been posted on Facebook one recent evening at 11:00 pm. He told Sean that he was surprised that at 5:00 a.m. the next morning it had garnered over a million views.

Gern said after it hit over five million views he was called into his company's office where he was told he would have to be removed due to "safety issues."

Ominously, Gern warned that there's really no good way to vet some of these people.

"What I have learned over the years of working in Iraq and Afghanistan is, they are very good at manipulation. They can manipulate just about anyone. They're really good at it. They can tell you what they want you to hear. They can keep that up for many, many years, and then eventually when it's time, they'll do what they believe is right. And if that is to hurt an American or hurt many of us at one time, they're going to do it," he said.


----------



## PDFChamp

* U.S. President Trump to issue new executive order on immigration*

WASHINGTON, Feb.16 (Xinhua) -- U.S. President Donald Trump said Thursday he will rescind his controversial executive order temporarily barring entry to refugees and immigrants and replace it with a new one next week.


"The new order is going to be very much tailored to what I consider to be a very bad decision," said Trump during a news conference in the White House, referring to a decision by the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals that blocked his travel ban earlier this month.

The travel ban is aimed at what the president said to keep out "radical Islamic terrorists."

"We are issuing a new executive action next week that will comprehensively protect our country," Trump said.

Also on Thursday, the Department of Justice asked the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals not to review a decision by a three-judge panel to keep the immigration policy on hold while it moves through the legal system, citing plans to soon replace the order with a "superseding" one.

"Rather than continuing this litigation, the president intends in the near future to rescind the order and replace it with a new, substantially revised Executive Order to eliminate what the panel erroneously thought were constitutional concerns," the department said in a document to the court of appeals.

"In so doing, the president will clear the way for immediately protecting the country rather than pursuing further, potentially time-consuming litigation," it said.

On Feb. 9, three judges sitting on the motions panel of the U.S. Courts of Appeals for the 9th Circuit, based in San Francisco, wrote unanimously at the end of the ruling: "the emergency motion for a stay pending appeal is DENIED."

The motion, by the U.S. Department of Justice on behalf the White House, the Department of Homeland Security and the Department of State, was to overrule a temporary restraining order (TRO) imposed by a lower court judge against the travel ban.

In response at the time, Trump tweeted "SEE YOU IN COURT," vowing to win the legal battle in the end, while accusing the court of appeals of making a "political decision."

Trump signed the controversial executive order on Jan. 27, which temporarily bars U.S. entry to all refugees and citizens from seven Muslim-majority countries including Iraq, Syria, Iran, Libya, Somalia, Sudan and Yemen. The travel ban almost immediately sparked nationwide protests and worldwide criticism.


----------



## Devil Soul

*New US travel ban to spare green card holders: Trump official*
By Reuters 
Published: February 19, 2017
1SHARES
SHARE TWEET 




US President Donald Trump. PHOTO: AFP 

A new version of a Trump administration travel ban will not stop green card residency holders or travelers already on planes from entering the United States, US Secretary for Homeland Security John Kelly said on Saturday.

US President Donald Trump’s initial attempt to clamp down for security reasons on immigration from seven Muslim-majority countries and on refugees snarled to a halt amid a judicial backlash and chaos at airports.

“The president is contemplating releasing a tighter, more streamlined version of the first (order). And I will have opportunity to work (on) a rollout plan, in particular to make sure that there’s no one in a sense caught in the system of moving from overseas to our airports,” Kelly said at the Munich Security Conference.

*Trump says new order on refugees is not a Muslim ban*

Asked whether green card residency permit holders would be allowed in, Kelly said: “It’s a good assumption and, as far as the visas go, … if they’re in motion from some distant land to the United States, when they arrive they will be allowed in.”

He promised “a short phase-in period to make sure that people on the other end don’t get on airplanes. But if they’re on an airplane and inbound, they’ll be allowed to enter the country.”

A draft of the replacement executive order shows that the administration aims to put restrictions on citizens of the same seven Muslim-majority countries covered by the initial order, according to the Wall Street Journal, which cites an internal State Department memo.

*Trump senior adviser defends Muslim ban with massacre that never happened*

The replacement order could be issued as early as Tuesday, the Journal reported, citing a US government official.

The administration would seek to implement the new order a week to two weeks after it is signed, and covers citizens from Iran, Iraq, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria and Yemen, the Journal said.

Trump’s original order, which he said was meant to head off attacks by Islamist militants, barred people from those same countries from entering for 90 days and excluded all refugees for 120 days, except those from Syria, who were banned indefinitely.

The abrupt implementation of the order last month plunged the immigration system into chaos, sparking a wave of criticism from the countries affected, and from Western allies and some of America’s leading corporations, especially technology firms.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Certainly agree with 51% of Americans who voted for Hilary Clinton and for the demonstrator who have made a valid case , 150 million people can't be assumed to be Terrorist by birth association

As for the comments about the "Contractor" person , who posted his *own personal views*, it is a bit difficult to see why would a person who himself hold a gun in someone else's country , involved in unauthorized killing above the law , would be advocating about humanitarian laws and trying to criminalize people who have intent to work , learn or socialize.

It is quite hypocritical that he himself is a killing machine , and he sees others in his own light or image

It would have been appropriate "context" had he described his role, as an enforcer and a person who shots first and asks questions later. He would have explained to audience that he is not answerable to any law (local , US, or internationol) if he kills anyone , he is a mere contractor he will vanish into thin air. Perhaps he should have disclosed how many times he may have killed or broken any laws of country he was assigned.

*Profile of Acuser: *

May have killed on duty , May have injured another human
Talks all cash cash cash, after all he was in Iraq not long ago
Can somone list all the people this machine / cyborg killed


----------



## ultron

Donald Trump slashed refugee quota for 2017 to less than half of what it was in 2016.

http://www.vox.com/2017/1/27/14370854/trump-refugee-ban-order-muslim


----------



## ultron

With battle of Mosul almost wrapped up, Donald takes Iraq off ban list.


----------



## ultron

The new ban will exempt Green Card holders and existing visa holders. 

http://www.cnn.com/2017/02/28/politics/trump-travel-ban-visa-holders/


----------



## Devil Soul

*Hawaii judge freezes Trump's revised travel ban*
AFPUPDATED ABOUT 5 HOURS AGO
 14 COMMENTS
 PRINT




US President Donald Trump speaks during a rally in Nashville, Tennessee on March 15.— AFP
A federal court in Hawaii on Wednesday halted Donald Trump's revised executive order temporarily closing US borders to refugees and nationals from six Muslim-majority countries, dealing the president a humiliating fresh defeat.

US District Judge Derrick Watson ruled that the state of Hawaii, in its legal challenge to the order, had established a strong likelihood that the ban would cause “irreparable injury” were it to go ahead.

The court in Honolulu was the first to rule in a trio of legal challenges against the ban, which had been set to go into effect at midnight.

Read: _President Trump's new travel ban: key points_

ADVERTISEMENT
Decisions were expected later Wednesday from federal courts in Washington state and Maryland. The ruling means a nationwide freeze on enforcement of section two of the order, banning entry by nationals of Iran, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria and Yemen for 90 days.

It also halts section six, which would have suspended the US refugee admissions program for 120 days.

Trump quickly vowed to fight the “flawed” ruling all the way to the Supreme Court if required, describing it as “unprecedented judicial overreach”.

“The law in the constitution gave the president the power to suspend immigration when he deems it to be in the national interest of our country,” he said at a speech in Nashville, Tennessee, adding: “We are going to win.”

The Hawaii court said however it would not stay its decision in the event of an appeal, meaning the ban cannot go ahead as planned on Thursday regardless of any action the White House takes.

A decision in the other two courts to support the ban cannot overturn the decision in Hawaii, which would need to be challenged in an appeals court.

Examine: _Trump has opened his arms to immigrants, but only if they’re white Canadians_

*Muslim ban?*
The Trump administration's wide-ranging initial travel restrictions imposed on January 27 were slapped down by the federal courts, after sparking a legal, political and logistical furor.

Trump signed a revised ban behind closed doors on March 6 with a reduced scope, exempting Iraqis and permanent US residents but maintaining the temporary ban on the other six countries and refugees.

The White House said those six countries were targeted because their screening and information capabilities could not meet US security requirements.

But Watson rejected the White House claim that the order wasn't a Muslim ban, ruling that it would not be a leap “to conclude that targeting these countries likewise targets Islam”, because their Muslim populations range from 90.7 per cent to 99.8pc.

The judge made reference to several examples of Trump explicitly framing proposed action on immigration in religious language, including a March 2016 interview during which the then president-elect said: “I think Islam hates us.”

“Mr Trump was asked, 'Is there a war between the West and radical Islam, or between the West and Islam itself?' He replied: 'It's very hard to separate. Because you don't know who's who,'” the judge added.

In Greenbelt, Maryland, Judge Theodore Chuang was expected to rule on a complaint filed by a coalition of advocacy groups that the amended order discriminates against Muslims.

“In his mind, the danger of Muslims and the danger of refugees is all combined danger,” Omar Jadwat, a lawyer for the American Civil Liberties Union, said of the president.

The group said it was “pleased but not surprised” by the Hawaii ruling, while New York Attorney General Eric T. Schneiderman hailed the decision as “yet another victory for the Constitution and the rule of law”.

The first version of Trump's order triggered protests at home and abroad as well as chaos at US airports as people were detained upon arrival and either held for hours or sent back to where they came from. The Trump administration narrowed the restrictions in its revised order to try to ensure it would be unassailable this time around.

“This order doesn't draw any religious distinction at all,” said Jeffrey Wall, a government attorney.

Questioned about Trump's tweets and statements during the presidential campaign in which he promised to enact a “Muslim ban”, Wall said: “There is a difference between a president and a candidate.”

*Coast to coast*
But critics say the new order essentially remains a ban on Muslims coming to the United States, and therefore unconstitutional because it singles out followers of a certain religion for discrimination.

Since September 11, 2001, the worst attacks in the US have been committed either by radicalised Americans or by people from countries not on the Trump travel ban list.

Critics also argue that it will have a very negative effect on schools, universities and the business world, mainly the high tech sector, which employs many highly skilled immigrants.

The state of Washington, joined by five other states, filed a complaint Monday with the same Seattle judge who stayed Trump's original travel ban in February.

Trump responded by insulting that federal magistrate, James Robart, calling him a “so-called judge”. Robart will oversee the Washington state hearing on Wednesday and he could once again suspend all or part of the new order.


----------



## Gothic

http://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-us-canada-39852694/trump-muslim-ban-plan-erased-from-website

trump's muslim ban removed from his website

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fledgingwings

he is still struggling with the Courts offending his visa order.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna873441

*Supreme Court upholds Trump travel ban, president claims vindication from 'hysterical' critics*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Hamartia Antidote said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna873441
> 
> *Supreme Court upholds Trump travel ban, president claims vindication from 'hysterical' critics*



Another easy bet won by me in the end with a few libtards. Its not the money I take, but the tears extracted that makes it worthwhile .

The other one coming up year-end is trump impeachment bets I made hehe.


----------



## OldTwilight

so when trump will kick out our beloved politician children from USA ... !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

